# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Giro d'Italia 2017 -peli

## Googol

Pelaillaanpas taas. Eli lyhyesti ideana on kasata 10 hengen joukkue ja kerätä mahdollisimman paljon pisteitä. Ja jotta aika ei ihan tylsäksi kävisi, niin joukkueeseen saa tehdä muutaman vaihdonkin.

*Valinnat ja vaihdot*

*Joukkueeseen valitaan 10 ajajaa, jotka maksavat yhteensä enintään 10 000. Kisan aikana saa tehdä 8 vaihtoa* (pitäen joukkueen arvon maksimissaan 10 000:ssa. Samaan aikaan saa tehdä useamman vaihdon. Ennen etapin alkua tehdyt vaihdot tulevat voimaan sille etapille, etapin aikana tehdyt vaihdot seuraavalle. Ennen kisan alkua tehtyjä vaihtoja ei lasketa 8:aan, ja vaihtoja saa muuttaa/perua ennen sen etapin alkua, jolla ne tulevat voimaan.

*Pisteytys*

Tavalliset etapit ja aika-ajo:
Tulokset: 100-70-50-35-30-25-20-16-13-10-7-5-3-2-1 pistettä
Paidan pukeminen ensimmäistä kertaa: 40-30-30-20 pistettä sille, joka pukee pinkin-punaisen-sinisen-valkoisen etapin jälkeen ylleen ensimmäistä kertaa.
Paidat: 20-15-15-10 pistettä sille jolla on pinkki-punainen-sininen-valkoinenn paita yllä etapin aikana
Paras joukkue: 5 pistettä kaikille kisassa mukana oleville
Pisimpään irtiotossa: 10 pistettä

Alkuperäisen ajajan bonus:
Ajajat, jotka ovat olleet alusta loppuun joukkueessa, saavat etapeilta ansaitsemiinsa pisteisiin 20% bonuksen kisan lopussa.

Lopputulokset:
Ajajat saavat pisteitä heidän sijoituksiensa mukaisesti. Nämä pisteet kerrotaan ajettuen etappien määrällä siitä hetkestä lähtien kun viimeksi otit ajajan joukkueeseesi. Pisteet ovat

Yleiskilpailu: 25-20-18-16-15-14-13-12-11-10-7-7-6-6-5-3-2-2-1-1
Piste ja mäkikisat: 10-7-5-3-3-2-2-1-1-1
Yhdistelmäkisa: 5-4-3-2-1
Joukkuekisa: 2-1-1 (kaikille joukkueesta maaliin ajaville)

Eli jos otit ajajan joukkueeseesi etapin 8 jälkeen ja hän oli 2. kokonaiskisassa ja 3. mäkikisassa, saat (20+5)*13=325 pistettä.

*Ajajien hinnat*

3500 - QUINTANA Nairo
----------------------------
2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
----------------------------
2000 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
2000 - PINOT Thibaut
2000 - THOMAS Geraint
2000 - GAVIRIA Fernando
2000 - GREIPEL Andre
2000 - NIZZOLO Giacomo
----------------------------
1500 - DUMOULIN Tom
1500 - LANDA Mikel
1500 - MOLLEMA Bauke
1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
1500 - YATES Adam
1500 - ZAKARIN Ilnur
1500 - BENNETT Sam
1500 - EWAN Caleb
----------------------------
1000 - AMADOR Adnrey
1000 - COSTA Rui
1000 - DENNIS Rohan
1000 - FORMOLO Davide
1000 - JUNGELS Bob
1000 - KELDERMAN Wilco
1000 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
1000 - ROLLAND Pierre
1000 - ROSA Diego
1000 - SOLER Marc
1000 - BELLETTI Manuel
1000 - MARECZKO Jakub
1000 - MODOLO Sacha
1000 - RUFFONI Nicola
1000 - SBARAGLI Kristian
----------------------------
500 - Muut

Ja huomautellaan, että Giro alkaa tänä vuonna jo perjantaina.

----------


## Helmez

2000 - GAVIRIA Fernando
1500 - YATES Adam
1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
1000 - MODOLO Sacha
1000 - JUNGELS Bob
1000 - KELDERMAN Wilco
500 - IZAGIRRE Gorka
500 - STUYVEN Jasper
500 - FOLIFOROV Alexander
500 - CARTHY Hugh

----------


## OK93

Team OK

2500 NIBALI Vincenzo
2000 THOMAS Geraint
1500 YATES Adam
1000 MODOLO Sacha
500 FOLIFOROV Alexander
500 FRAILE Omar
500 HERMANS Ben
500 KANGERT Tanel
500 PIRAZZI Stefano
500 STUYVEN Jasper

0/8, yht. 10 000

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Yhdistelmäkisa: 5-4-3-2-1 

-Tarkoittaa varmaan nuorten kisaa ?

----------


## nilkkapaineet

Alla korjattu joukkue.

----------


## Googol

> Yhdistelmäkisa: 5-4-3-2-1 
> 
> -Tarkoittaa varmaan nuorten kisaa ?



Juu. Näköjään unohtui (taas) vaihtaa.

----------


## TetedeCourse

3500 - QUINTANA Nairo


1500 - LANDA Mikel


1000 - SOLER Marc


1000 - MARECZKO Jakub


500 - WOODS Michael


500 - HERMANS Ben


500 - HAAS Nathan


500 - GIBBONS Ryan


500 - FOLIFOROV Alexander

500 - CAMPENAERTS Victor

0/8, YHT 10 000

----------


## nilkkapaineet

Anteeksi sählinki, mutta vaihdetaan yksi kuski jo ennen starttia, kun kakkossprinttereitä tuli jo liikaakin. Eli Konrad uutena.

Team Happo-Kriisipankki

2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo 
2000 - GREIPEL Andre 
1500 - YATES Adam 
1000 - DENNIS Rohan 
500 - GENIEZ Alexandre	
500 - HOFLAND Moreno 
500 - TEKLEHAIMANOT Daniel 
500 - KONRAD Patrick 
500 - STUYVEN Jasper 
500 - BATTAGLIN Enrico 

0/8, yht. 10 000

----------


## Jabadabado

Team Pink Dreamers
2500 - Nibali Vincenzo
1500 - Ewan Caleb
1500 - Yates Adam
1000 - Dennis Rohan
1000 - Jungels Bob
500 - Viviani Elia
500 - Woods Michael
500 - Bennett Sam
500 - Carthy Hugh
500 - Haas Nathan

0/8, yht. 10 000

----------


## Frosty

Kiitos Googol! Tällaisella kokoonpanolla lähtee alkukiihdytykseen Squadra di ghiaccio:

2000 - GREIPEL André
1500 - DUMOULIN Tom
1500 - LANDA Mikel
1000 - JUNGELS Bob
500 - BATTAGLIN Enrico
500 - PIRAZZI Stefano
500 - STUYVEN Jasper
500 - VAN DEN BROEK Jürgen
500 - VIVIANI Elia 
500 - GENIEZ Alexandre

Yhteensä: 9000
Vaihdot: 0/8

----------


## kukavaa

Team Groupetto

2000 Thomas
1500 Dumloulin
1500 Ewan
1000 Modolo
1000 Amador
1000 Pozzovivo
500 Visconti
500 Fraile
500 Stuyven
500 Izagirre

0/8

edit. Saikos vielä vaihtaa ilmatteeks? Viviani ja Pirazzi ulos.

----------


## Paolo

^ Onko Sky pyörtänyt päätöksensä jättää Viviani ulos joukkueesta?

----------


## PK30

2000 - PINOT Thibaut
2000 - THOMAS Geraint
1000 - DENNIS Rohan
1000 - FORMOLO Davide
1000 - JUNGELS Bob
1000 - MODOLO Sacha
500 - FOLIFOROV Alexander
500 - IZAGIRRE Gorka
500 - KONRAD Patrik
500 - VERONA Carlos

10000/10000
0/8

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

2000                    Kruijswijk Steven
  1500                    Yates Adam
  1500                    Landa Mikel
  1000                    Dennis Rohan
  1000                    Jungels Bob
  1000                    Modolo Sacha
  500                      Fraile Omar
  500                      Foliforov Alexander
  500                      Carthy Hugh
  500                      Stuyven Jasper

  Yhteensä          10000                 
  Vaihdot             0/8

----------


## JTu

Jee! Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo starttaa seuraavalla joukkueella:

2000 - GREIPEL André
2000 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
1500 - EWAN Caleb
1000 - COSTA Rui
1000 - MODOLO Sacha
500 - FOLIFOROV Alexander
500 - FRAILE Omar
500 - HENAO GOMEZ Sebastian
500 - HERMANS Ben
500 - STUYVEN Jasper

10 000/10 000
0/8

----------


## pulmark

3500 - QUINTANA Nairo
1500 - DUMOULIN Tom
1500 - YATES Adam
500 - STUYVEN Jasper 
500 - HOFLAND Moreno
500 - CATALDO Dario
500 - FRAILE Omar
500 - SANCHEZ Luis Leon 
500 - FOLIFOROV Alexander 
500 - HERMANS Ben

10000/10000
0/8

----------


## Hokku

Täytyyhän sitä lähteä viime vuoden voittoa puolustamaan!

2000	- Pinot Thibaut
1500	- Yates Adma
1500	- Ewan Caleb
1000	- Dennis Rohan
1000	- Jungels Bob
1000	- Formolo David
500	- Omar Fraile
500	- Konrad Patrik
500	- Foliforov Alexander
500	- Stuyven Jasper

10 000/10 000
0/8

----------


## Googol

YATES Adam	1 500
POZZOVIVO Domenico	1 000
BAUHAUS Phil	500
REICHENBACH Sébastien	500
GASPAROTTO Enrico	500
QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander	3 500
JUNGELS Bob	1 000
CARTHY Hugh	500
RICHEZE Ariel Maximiliano	500
WOODS Michael	500

----------


## Googol

> 500 - Bennett Sam



maksaa 1500.

Viviani ei ole mukana. Myöskään Soleria ei (ainakaan enää) löydy lähtölistalta. Bardianin Ruffoni ja Pirazzi olivat tuhmia ja jäävät luultavasti pois kisasta.

----------


## OK93

Heitetäänpä Pirazzi ulos, tilalle Tiralongo.

Team OK:

2500 NIBALI Vincenzo
2000 THOMAS Geraint
1500 YATES Adam
1000 MODOLO Sacha
500 FOLIFOROV Alexander
500 FRAILE Omar
500 HERMANS Ben
500 KANGERT Tanel
500 STUYVEN Jasper
500 TIRALONGO Paolo

0/8, yht. 10 000

----------


## maupa

2000 KRUIJSWIJK Steven
2000 PINOT Thibaut
1500 DUMOULIN Tom
1000 JUNGELS Bob
1000 MODOLO Sacha
 500 CATALDO Dario
 500 VISCONTI Giovanni
 500 HAAS Nathan
 500 WOODS Michael
 500 POZZATO Filippo

----------


## JandoA

2000 PINOT Thibaut
1500 ZAKARIN Ilnur
1500 LANDA Mikel
1500 YATES Adam
1000 POZZOVIVO Domenico
500 HAAS Nathan
500 SANCHEZ Luis Leon
500 CATALDO Dario
500 CARTHY Hugh
500 FRAILE Omar

----------


## Centerplace

Team Centerplace

2000 THOMAS Geraint
2000 GREIPEL Andre
1500 BENNETT Sam
1000 AMADOR Adnrey
1000 POZZOVIVO Domenico
500  FRAILE Omar
500  GIBBONS Ryan
500 ALBANESE Vincenzo
500  HOFLAND Moreno
500  DEIGNAN Philip

10000/10000
0/8

----------


## Tenbosse

2000 greipel 
1000 POZZOVIVO 
2000 nizzolo 
500 cataldo 
500 Woods 
500 stuyven 
1000 jungels 
1000 modolo 
1000 formolo 
500 teuns d

----------


## Jabadabado

> maksaa 1500.
> 
> Viviani ei ole mukana. Myöskään Soleria ei (ainakaan enää) löydy lähtölistalta. Bardianin Ruffoni ja Pirazzi olivat tuhmia ja jäävät luultavasti pois kisasta.



Kiitoksia virheen korjaamisesta, syytän asiasta kirjanpitäjääni.  :Vink: 

Tässä korjattu joukkue...

Team Pink Dreamers
2500 - Nibali Vincenzo
1500 - Ewan Caleb
1500 - Yates Adam
1000 - Dennis Rohan
1000 - Jungels Bob
500 - Benedetti Cesare
500 - Woods Michael
500 - Cataldo Dario
500 - Carthy Hugh
500 - Haas Nathan

0/8, yht. 10 000

----------


## ManseMankeli

Mansemankelin joukkue:
2000 - THOMAS Geraint
2000 - GREIPEL Andre
1500 - ZAKARIN Ilnur
1000 - DENNIS Rohan
1000 - POZZOVIVO Domenico

500 - IZAGIRRE Gorka
500 - SANCHEZ Luis Leon 
500 - VISCONTI Giovanni
500 - HERMANS Ben
500 - FRAILE Omar

yht. 10 000, vaihdot 0/8

----------


## mjjk

2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
2000 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
1500 - LANDA Mikel
1000 - MODOLO Sacha
500   - STUYVEN Jasper
500   - HAAS Nathan
500   - FRAILE Omar
500   - FOLIFOROV Alexander
500   - HOFLAND Moreno 
500   - CATALDO Dario

----------


## Velluz

2500 – NIBALI Vincenzo

2000 – NIZZOLO Giacomo

1500 – EWAN Caleb

1000 – POZZOVIVO Domenico

500 - STUYVEN Jasper

500 – CONTI Valerio 

500 – POZZATO Filippo

500 – BARTA Jan

500 – FOLIFOROV Alexander

500 – ANACONA Winner

10 000, vaihdot 0/8

----------


## M. Rontti

3500 - QUINTANA Nairo
1500 - LANDA Mikel
1500 - YATES Adam
500 - DOMBROWSKI Joe 
500 - HAAS Nathan
500 - KONRAD Patrick 
500 - STUYVEN Jasper
500 - POZZATO Filippo
500 - FRAILE Omar
500 - GESCHKE Simon

----------


## Indurain

2000 GREIPEL Andre
2000 KRUIJSWIJK Steven
1500 YATES Adam
1000 COSTA Rui Alberto
1000 MODOLO Sacha
500   VISCONTI Giovanni 
500   FERRARI Roberto
500   GASPAROTTO Enrico
500   HENAO Gomez Sepastian
500   SANCHEZ Luis Leon

10 000    Vaihdot 0/8

----------


## tiger

team tiger ilmoittautuu:

QUINTANA Nairo3500
EWAN Caleb1500
DUMOULIN Tom1500
BAUHAUS Phil500
HAAS Nathan500
FRAILE Omar 500
CARTHY Hugh500
FOLIFOROV Alexander500
STUYVEN Jasper500
TEN DAM Laurens 500

----------


## Cybbe

2000 - NIZZOLO Giacomo
2000 - GREIPEL Andre 
1500 - EWAN Caleb
1000 - MODOLO Sacha
1000 - JUNGELS Bob
500 - FOLIFOROV Alexander
500 - GENIEZ Alexandre
500 - CATALDO Dario
500 - VISCONTI Giovanni
500 - FRAILE Omar

----------


## Frosty

> Kiitos Googol! Tällaisella kokoonpanolla lähtee alkukiihdytykseen Squadra di ghiaccio:
> 
> 2000 - GREIPEL André
> 1500 - DUMOULIN Tom
> 1500 - LANDA Mikel
> 1000 - JUNGELS Bob
> 500 - BATTAGLIN Enrico
> *500 - TEN DAM Laurens*
> 500 - STUYVEN Jasper
> ...



Toivoittavasti nämä herrat nyt suvaitsevat saapua edes lähtöviivalle.

----------


## Paolo

2500 Nibali Vincenzo
2000 Thomas Geraind
1000 Rosa Diego
1000 Modolo Sacha
1000 Formolo Davide
 500  Hermans Ben
 500  Stuyven Jasper
 500  Pozzato Filippo
 500  Polanc Jan
 500  Haas Nathan

10 000  Vaihdot  0/8

----------


## Esa S

2000 PINOT Thibaut
2000 GREIPEL André
1500 VAN GARDEREN Tejay
1000 COSTA Rui
1000 POZZOVIVO Domenico
500 POZZATO Filippo
500 HAAS Nathan
500 FIRSANOV Sergey
500 HIRT Jan
500 BARTA Jan

----------


## Kossu

Team Kossu
2000 Andre Greipel
2000 Geraint Thomas
1500 Ilnur zakarin
1000 Domenico Pozzovivo
1000 Sascha Modolo
500 Alexander Foliforov
500 Jasper Stuyven
500 Filippo Pozzato
500 Simon Geschke
500 Michael Woods

----------


## TetedeCourse

Muutos ennen kisan alkua - 1000 - SOLER Marc ulos (EI AJAKAAN) --> tilalle 1000 - MODOLO Sasha

3500 - QUINTANA Nairo
1500 - LANDA Mikel
1000 - MODOLO Sasha
1000 - MARECZKO Jakub
500 - WOODS Michael
500 - HERMANS Ben
500 - HAAS Nathan
500 - GIBBONS Ryan
500 - FOLIFOROV Alexander
500 - CAMPENAERTS Victor

0/8, YHT 10 000

----------


## Pesonito

Olenko jo myöhässä?
Joukkueeni

ANDY&FRÄNCK
2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
2000 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
1500 - YATES Adam
1000 - FORMOLO Davide
500 - CATALDO Dario
500 - KANGERT Tanel
500 - VISCONTI Giovanni
500 - STUYVEN Jasper
500- POZZATO Filippo
500- HAAS Nathan

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	1	*

1.	100	-	POSTLBERGER Lukas
2.	70	-	EWAN Caleb
3.	50	-	GREIPEL André
4.	35	-	NIZZOLO Giacomo
5.	30	-	MODOLO Sacha
6.	25	-	SBARAGLI Kristian
7.	20	-	STUYVEN Jasper
8.	16	-	GIBBONS Ryan
9.	13	-	BENNETT Sam
10.	10	-	BAUHAUS Phil
11.	7	-	MUHLBERGER Gregor
12.	5	-	GAVIRIA RENDON Fernando
13.	3	-	BATTAGLIN Enrico
14.	2	-	KUZNETSOV Vyacheslav
15.	1	-	JUNGELS Bob

pinkki ens. kertaa:	40	-	POSTLBERGER Lukas
punainen ens. kertaa:	30	-	POSTLBERGER Lukas
sininen ens. kertaa:	30	-	BENEDETTI Cesare
valkoinen ens. kertaa:	20	-	POSTLBERGER Lukas
eniten irti:	10	-	BRUTT Pavel
paras joukkue:	5	-	BORA-HANSGROHE

Tilanne 

1.	186	Cybbe
2.	170	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
3.	150	Team Groupetto
4.	136	Tenbosse
5.	130	Velluz
6.	100	team tiger
7.	100	Team Kossu
8.	96	Hokku
9.	91	Team Pink Dreamers
10.	84	Team Centerplace
11.	80	Indurain
12.	78	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
13.	74	Squadra di ghiaccio
14.	56	Helmez
15.	55	Esa S
16.	51	Salaliittoteoria
17.	50	Team Ok
18.	50	Mansemankelin joukkue
19.	50	mjjk
20.	50	Paolo
21.	36	PK30
22.	31	maupa
23.	25	M.Rontti
24.	20	pulmark
25.	20	ANDY&FRÄNCK
26.	16	TetedeCourse
27.	11	Googol
28.	0	JandoA

----------


## TetedeCourse

Korjaatko mun ekan rundin pinnat - olin vaihtanut Modolon joukkueeseen ennen etappia

----------


## pulmark

3500 - QUINTANA Nairo
1500 - DUMOULIN Tom
1500 - YATES Adam
500 - STUYVEN Jasper 
500 - HOFLAND Moreno -> BATTAGLIN Enrico(3)
500 - CATALDO Dario
500 - FRAILE Omar
500 - SANCHEZ Luis Leon 
500 - FOLIFOROV Alexander 
500 - HERMANS Ben

Yhteensä: 10000/10000
Vaihdot: 1/8

----------


## Jabadabado

Vaihtoja
500 - Cataldo Dario -> 500 - Teklehaimanot Daniel

Team Pink Dreamers
2500 - Nibali Vincenzo
1500 - Ewan Caleb
1500 - Yates Adam
1000 - Dennis Rohan
1000 - Jungels Bob
500 - Benedetti Cesare
500 - Woods Michael
500 - Teklehaimanot Daniel
500 - Carthy Hugh
500 - Haas Nathan

1/8, yht. 10 000

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Esa S

Vaihto 

2000 PINOT Thibaut
2000 GREIPEL André
1500 VAN GARDEREN Tejay
1000 COSTA Rui
1000 POZZOVIVO Domenico
500 POZZATO Filippo
500 HAAS Nathan
500 FIRSANOV Sergey -> 500 - Teklehaimanot Daniel
500 HIRT Jan
500 BARTA Jan

Vaihdot 1/8

----------


## Cybbe

500 - Fraile Omar -> 500 Stuyven Jasper
500 - Cataldo Dario -> 500 - Teklehaimanot Daniel

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	2	*

1.	100	-	GREIPEL André
2.	70	-	FERRARI Roberto
3.	50	-	STUYVEN Jasper
4.	35	-	GAVIRIA RENDON Fernando
5.	30	-	SBARAGLI Kristian
6.	25	-	BATTAGLIN Enrico
7.	20	-	GIBBONS Ryan
8.	16	-	THOMAS Geraint
9.	13	-	EWAN Caleb
10.	10	-	FARIA DA COSTA Rui Alberto
11.	7	-	MONTAGUTI Matteo
12.	5	-	VILLELLA Davide
13.	3	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
14.	2	-	RICHEZE Ariel Maximiliano
15.	1	-	POSTLBERGER Lukas

pinkki ens. kertaa:	40	-	GREIPEL André
punainen ens. kertaa:	30	-	GREIPEL André
sininen ens. kertaa:	30	-	TEKLEHAYMANOT Daniel
valkoinen ens. kertaa:	20	-	
pinkki yllä:	20	-	POSTLBERGER Lukas
punainen yllä:	15	-	EWAN Caleb
sininen yllä:	15	-	BENEDETTI Cesare
valkoinen yllä:	10	-	STUYVEN Jasper
eniten irti:	10	-	KOSHEVOY Ilia
paras joukkue:	5	-	ORICA - SCOTT

[uTulokset[/u]		

1.	300	Squadra di ghiaccio
2.	263	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
3.	253	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
4.	221	Team Kossu
5.	220	Indurain
6.	205	Tenbosse
7.	183	Cybbe
8.	171	Team Centerplace
9.	151	Mansemankelin joukkue
10.	145	Esa S
11.	134	Team Groupetto
12.	123	Hokku
13.	121	Velluz
14.	118	team tiger
15.	110	Helmez
16.	94	Team Ok
17.	89	Paolo
18.	86	Team Pink Dreamers
19.	78	ANDY&FRÄNCK
20.	75	Salaliittoteoria
21.	75	M.Rontti
22.	75	pulmark
23.	73	mjjk
24.	21	PK30
25.	20	TetedeCourse
26.	7	Googol
27.	5	JandoA
28.	0	maupa

Tilanne 

1.	433	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
2.	374	Squadra di ghiaccio
3.	369	Cybbe
4.	341	Tenbosse
5.	331	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
6.	321	Team Kossu
7.	300	Indurain
8.	255	Team Centerplace
9.	254	Team Groupetto
10.	251	Velluz
11.	219	Hokku
12.	218	team tiger
13.	201	Mansemankelin joukkue
14.	200	Esa S
15.	177	Team Pink Dreamers
16.	166	Helmez
17.	144	Team Ok
18.	139	Paolo
19.	126	Salaliittoteoria
20.	123	mjjk
21.	100	M.Rontti
22.	98	ANDY&FRÄNCK
23.	95	pulmark
24.	66	TetedeCourse
25.	57	PK30
26.	31	maupa
27.	18	Googol
28.	5	JandoA

----------


## Esa S

Minulta taitaa Rui Costan 10 pistettä uupua?

----------


## Googol

Ei puutu vaan mulla oli pistesarakkeessa paidan saanti ja ylläpitopisteet väärässä järjestyksessä.

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	3	*

1.	100	-	GAVIRIA RENDON Fernando
2.	70	-	FERRARI Roberto
3.	50	-	NIZZOLO Giacomo
4.	35	-	HAAS Nathan
5.	30	-	RICHEZE Ariel Maximiliano
6.	25	-	SIUTSOU Kanstantsin
7.	20	-	JUNGELS Bob
8.	16	-	EWAN Caleb
9.	13	-	MODOLO Sacha
10.	10	-	GREIPEL André
11.	7	-	BAUHAUS Phil
12.	5	-	KUZNETSOV Vyacheslav
13.	3	-	FERRARI Roberto
14.	2	-	GIBBONS Ryan
15.	1	-	KONRAD Patrick

pinkki ens. kertaa:	40	-	GAVIRIA RENDON Fernando
punainen ens. kertaa:	30	-	GAVIRIA RENDON Fernando
sininen ens. kertaa:	30	-	
valkoinen ens. kertaa:	20	-	
pinkki yllä:	20	-	GREIPEL André
punainen yllä:	15	-	EWAN Caleb
sininen yllä:	15	-	TEKLEHAYMANOT Daniel
valkoinen yllä:	10	-	POSTLBERGER Lukas
eniten irti:	10	-	KOSHEVOY Ilia
paras joukkue:	5	-	QUICK STEP FLOORS

[uTulokset[/u]		

1.	213	Helmez
2.	164	Cybbe
3.	128	Squadra di ghiaccio
4.	118	Tenbosse
5.	116	Indurain
6.	106	Team Pink Dreamers
7.	81	Velluz
8.	80	Esa S
9.	74	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
10.	73	team tiger
11.	73	maupa
12.	67	Googol
13.	57	Hokku
14.	50	TetedeCourse
15.	48	Paolo
16.	48	mjjk
17.	46	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
18.	44	Team Groupetto
19.	43	Team Kossu
20.	39	PK30
21.	38	Salaliittoteoria
22.	36	M.Rontti
23.	35	ANDY&FRÄNCK
24.	35	JandoA
25.	32	Team Centerplace
26.	30	Mansemankelin joukkue
27.	13	Team Ok
28.	0	pulmark

Tilanne 

1.	553	Cybbe
2.	527	Squadra di ghiaccio
3.	517	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
4.	484	Tenbosse
5.	451	Indurain
6.	417	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
7.	389	Team Kossu
8.	369	Helmez
9.	322	Team Centerplace
10.	315	Esa S
11.	307	Velluz
12.	273	Team Groupetto
13.	268	Team Pink Dreamers
14.	266	Mansemankelin joukkue
15.	266	team tiger
16.	251	Hokku
17.	177	Paolo
18.	161	mjjk
19.	154	Salaliittoteoria
20.	147	Team Ok
21.	126	M.Rontti
22.	123	ANDY&FRÄNCK
23.	116	TetedeCourse
24.	104	maupa
25.	96	PK30
26.	85	pulmark
27.	85	Googol
28.	40	JandoA

----------


## Esa S

> Ei puutu vaan mulla oli pistesarakkeessa paidan saanti ja ylläpitopisteet väärässä järjestyksessä.



Väännätkö vielä rautalangasta, olen ekaa kertaa mukana niin vähän ehkä hakoteilla, mutta
Eikö Greipel 100 + Rui Costa 10 + Greipelin uusi Rosa paita 40 + Origa 5 = 155?
Greipelin samanaikaisesta uudesta punapaidasta ei taida saada pisteitä?

----------


## Googol

Eli mulla oli taulukossa 20-15-15-10 ja 40-30-30-20 väärinpäin, eli pisteet oli koko lailla päin mäntyä.

Paidansaantipisteitä voi saada useamman, mutta ylläpitopisteitä sitten vain 1 per etappi ja niitä saa sijoilla 2-4 olevatkin, jos sattuvat olemaan sijaiskärsijöinä.

Oikeat pisteet etapilta 1 ovat

1.	186	Cybbe
2.	170	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
3.	136	Tenbosse
4.	130	Velluz
5.	120	Team Groupetto
6.	106	Team Pink Dreamers
7.	100	Team Kossu
8.	100	team tiger
9.	96	Hokku
10.	84	Team Centerplace
11.	80	Indurain
12.	78	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
13.	74	Squadra di ghiaccio
14.	56	Helmez
15.	55	Esa S
16.	51	Salaliittoteoria
17.	50	Mansemankelin joukkue
18.	50	Paolo
19.	50	mjjk
20.	50	Team Ok
21.	46	TetedeCourse
22.	36	PK30
23.	31	maupa
24.	25	M.Rontti
25.	20	ANDY&FRÄNCK
26.	20	pulmark
27.	11	Googol
28.	0	JandoA


ja etapilta 2

1.	325	Squadra di ghiaccio
2.	293	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
3.	273	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
4.	255	Indurain
5.	246	Team Kossu
6.	230	Tenbosse
7.	206	Team Centerplace
8.	203	Cybbe
9.	186	Mansemankelin joukkue
10.	180	Esa S
11.	109	Team Groupetto
12.	100	Helmez
13.	98	Hokku
14.	96	Velluz
15.	93	team tiger
16.	84	Team Ok
17.	79	Paolo
18.	68	ANDY&FRÄNCK
19.	65	Salaliittoteoria
20.	65	M.Rontti
21.	65	pulmark
22.	63	mjjk
23.	56	Team Pink Dreamers
24.	21	PK30
25.	20	TetedeCourse
26.	7	Googol
27.	5	JandoA
28.	0	maupa

----------


## Esa S

Greipelille laitettiin punainen paita tänään palkintopallilla,  eli se lienee sitten punainen yllä pisteet?

Edit. Eikun se tietty tuleekin vasta seuraavalla etapilla. Mutta kuitenkin Gaviria ei saanut punaista, on vasta kolmantena pisekisassa.

----------


## Googol

> Greipelille laitettiin punainen paita tänään palkintopallilla,  eli se lienee sitten punainen yllä pisteet?
> 
> Edit. Eikun se tietty tuleekin vasta seuraavalla etapilla. Mutta kuitenkin Gaviria ei saanut punaista, on vasta kolmantena pisekisassa.



Joo, piti tietysti olla pinkki ja valkoinen.

----------


## nilkkapaineet

Dennis keskeytti, joten vaihtoo, Jungels tilalle ja paitapisteet kotiin.

Sisään: JUNGELS Bob 1000
Ulos: DENNIS Rohan 1000

Team Happo-Kriisipankki

2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo 
2000 - GREIPEL Andre 
1500 - YATES Adam 
1000 - JUNGELS Bob 
500 - GENIEZ Alexandre	
500 - HOFLAND Moreno 
500 - TEKLEHAIMANOT Daniel 
500 - KONRAD Patrick 
500 - STUYVEN Jasper 
500 - BATTAGLIN Enrico 

1/8, yht. 10 000

----------


## pulmark

3500 - QUINTANA Nairo
1500 - DUMOULIN Tom
1500 - YATES Adam
500 - STUYVEN Jasper 
500 - HOFLAND Moreno -> BATTAGLIN Enrico(3)
500 - CATALDO Dario
500 - FRAILE Omar
500 - SANCHEZ Luis Leon 
500 - FOLIFOROV Alexander -> POLANC Jan(5) 
500 - HERMANS Ben

Yhteensä: 10000/10000
Vaihdot: 2/8

----------


## Hokku

Sisään: Polanc Jan 500
Ulos: Dennis Rohan 1000

2000	- Pinot Thibaut
1500	- Yates Adam
1500	- Ewan Caleb
1000	- Jungels Bob
1000	- Formolo David
500 - Polanc Jan
500	- Omar Fraile
500	- Konrad Patrik
500	- Foliforov Alexander
500	- Stuyven Jasper

9 500/10 000
1/8

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Rohan -> Ferrari

2000                    Kruijswijk Steven
  1500                    Yates Adam
  1500                    Landa Mikel
  1000                    Jungels Bob
  1000                    Modolo Sacha
  500                      Fraile Omar
  500                      Foliforov Alexander
  500                      Carthy Hugh
  500                      Stuyven Jasper
   500 Ferrari Roberto

  Yhteensä 9500                 
  Vaihdot 1/8

----------


## Centerplace

Team Centerplace eka vaihto, BENNETT -> JUNGELS

2000 THOMAS Geraint
2000 GREIPEL Andre
1000 JUNGELS Bob
1000 AMADOR Adnrey
1000 POZZOVIVO Domenico
500 FRAILE Omar
500 GIBBONS Ryan
500 ALBANESE Vincenzo
500 HOFLAND Moreno
500 DEIGNAN Philip

9500/10000
1/8

----------


## Googol

3. etapin kakkonen oli SELIG Rüdiger. Ferrari oli jäänyt kakkosetapilta.

----------


## maupa

Visconti -> Polanc

----------


## Googol

Reichenbach -> Polanc

----------


## ManseMankeli

1000 - DENNIS Rohan  ---> 1000 - Jungels Bob
500 - IZAGIRRE Gorka -->500 Polac Jan
500 - VISCONTI Giovanni -->500 - Teklehaimanot Danie

eli nyt siis 
2000 - THOMAS Geraint 
2000 - GREIPEL Andre 
1500 - ZAKARIN Ilnur 
1000 - Jungels Bob
1000 - POZZOVIVO Domenico 
500 Polac Jan
500 - SANCHEZ Luis Leon 
500 - Teklehaimanot Danie
500 - HERMANS Ben  
500 - FRAILE Omar 

yht. 10 000, vaihdot 3/8

----------


## Jabadabado

2. & 3.vaihto:
1000 - Dennis Rohan -> 500 - Polanc Jan
500 - Benedetti Cesare -> 500 - Stuyven Jasper

Team Pink Dreamers
2500 - Nibali Vincenzo
1500 - Ewan Caleb
1500 - Yates Adam
1000 - Jungels Bob
500 - Polanc Jan
500 - Stuyven Jasper
500 - Woods Michael
500 - Teklehaimanot Daniel
500 - Carthy Hugh
500 - Haas Nathan

3/8, yht. 9 500

----------


## Esa S

Peesaillaan:

2000 PINOT Thibaut
2000 GREIPEL André
1500 VAN GARDEREN Tejay
1000 COSTA Rui -> 1000 Jungels Bob
1000 POZZOVIVO Domenico
500 POZZATO Filippo
500 HAAS Nathan
500 - Teklehaimanot Daniel
500 HIRT Jan
500 BARTA Jan ->500 Polac Jan

Vaihdot 3/8

----------


## JTu

Eka vaihto:
500 - HENAO GOMEZ Sebastian -> 500 - POLANC Jan

----------


## Cybbe

500 - VISCONTI Giovanni -> 500 - Polanc Jan

----------


## PK30

1000 - ROHAN Dennis -> 1000 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
500 - IZAGIRRE Gorka -> 500 - WOODS Michael
500 - VERONA Carlos -> 500 - TEKEHAIMANOT Daniel
500 - KONRAD Patrik -> 500 - CATALDO Dario 

2000 - PINOT Thibaut
 2000 - THOMAS Geraint
 1000 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
 1000 - FORMOLO Davide
 1000 - JUNGELS Bob
 1000 - MODOLO Sacha
 500 - FOLIFOROV Alexander
 500 - WOODS Michael
 500 - CATALDO Dario
 500 - TEKLEHAIMANOT Daniel

 10000/10000
 4/8

----------


## Esa S

> 500 BARTA Jan ->500 Polac Jan



Pieni kiroitusvihreä, tarkoitin tietty Polanc

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	4	*

1.	100	-	POLANC Jan
2.	70	-	ZAKARIN Ilnur
3.	50	-	THOMAS Geraint
4.	35	-	PINOT Thibaut
5.	30	-	CATALDO Dario
6.	25	-	DUMOULIN Tom
7.	20	-	JUNGELS Bob
8.	16	-	YATES Adam
9.	13	-	MOLLEMA Bauke
10.	10	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
11.	7	-	QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
12.	5	-	PETILLI Simone
13.	3	-	POZZOVIVO Domenico
14.	2	-	ROLLAND Pierre
15.	1	-	VAN GARDEREN Tejay

pinkki ens. kertaa:	40	-	JUNGELS Bob
punainen ens. kertaa:	30	-	
sininen ens. kertaa:	30	-	POLANC Jan
valkoinen ens. kertaa:	20	-	JUNGELS Bob
pinkki yllä:	20	-	GAVIRIA RENDON Fernando
punainen yllä:	15	-	GREIPEL André
sininen yllä:	15	-	TEKLEHAYMANOT Daniel
valkoinen yllä:	10	-	POSTLBERGER Lukas
eniten irti:	10	-	POLANC Jan
paras joukkue:	5	-	CANNONDALE-DRAPAC PRO CYCLING TEAM

[uTulokset[/u]		

1.	205	Paolo
2.	175	maupa
3.	170	PK30
4.	159	JandoA
5.	143	Team Kossu
6.	138	Tenbosse
7.	138	Mansemankelin joukkue
8.	136	Hokku
9.	131	Team Pink Dreamers
10.	122	Helmez
11.	120	Squadra di ghiaccio
12.	116	Googol
13.	110	Cybbe
14.	101	Salaliittoteoria
15.	78	Team Groupetto
16.	78	pulmark
17.	76	Team Ok
18.	69	Esa S
19.	68	Team Centerplace
20.	61	ANDY&FRÄNCK
21.	56	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
22.	40	mjjk
23.	37	team tiger
24.	31	Indurain
25.	28	M.Rontti
26.	15	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
27.	13	Velluz
28.	12	TetedeCourse

Tilanne 

1.	663	Cybbe
2.	622	Tenbosse
3.	577	Squadra di ghiaccio
4.	532	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
5.	532	Team Kossu
6.	481	Helmez
7.	473	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
8.	412	Indurain
9.	404	Mansemankelin joukkue
10.	399	Team Pink Dreamers
11.	390	Team Centerplace
12.	387	Hokku
13.	384	Esa S
14.	382	Paolo
15.	351	Team Groupetto
16.	320	Velluz
17.	303	team tiger
18.	279	maupa
19.	266	PK30
20.	255	Salaliittoteoria
21.	223	Team Ok
22.	201	mjjk
23.	201	Googol
24.	199	JandoA
25.	184	ANDY&FRÄNCK
26.	163	pulmark
27.	154	M.Rontti
28.	128	TetedeCourse

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	5	*

1.	100	-	GAVIRIA RENDON Fernando
2.	70	-	MARECZKO Jakub
3.	50	-	BENNETT Sam
4.	35	-	GREIPEL André
5.	30	-	BAUHAUS Phil
6.	25	-	SBARAGLI Kristian
7.	20	-	GIBBONS Ryan
8.	16	-	FERRARI Roberto
9.	13	-	STUYVEN Jasper
10.	10	-	BATTAGLIN Enrico
11.	7	-	KUZNETSOV Vyacheslav
12.	5	-	TSATEVITCH Alexey
13.	3	-	YATES Adam
14.	2	-	TRATNIK Jan
15.	1	-	MONTAGUTI Matteo

pinkki ens. kertaa:	40	-	
punainen ens. kertaa:	30	-	GAVIRIA RENDON Fernando
sininen ens. kertaa:	30	-	
valkoinen ens. kertaa:	20	-	
pinkki yllä:	20	-	JUNGELS Bob
punainen yllä:	15	-	GREIPEL André
sininen yllä:	15	-	POLANC Jan
valkoinen yllä:	10	-	YATES Adam
eniten irti:	10	-	PATERSKI Maciej
paras joukkue:	5	-	TEAM SUNWEB

[uTulokset[/u]		

1.	181	Helmez
2.	119	Squadra di ghiaccio
3.	106	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
4.	98	Cybbe
5.	90	Team Centerplace
6.	90	TetedeCourse
7.	85	Mansemankelin joukkue
8.	85	Esa S
9.	83	Tenbosse
10.	83	Googol
11.	79	Indurain
12.	78	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
13.	68	Team Kossu
14.	62	Salaliittoteoria
15.	61	Team Pink Dreamers
16.	61	Hokku
17.	58	team tiger
18.	56	pulmark
19.	40	maupa
20.	31	M.Rontti
21.	28	Paolo
22.	26	Team Ok
23.	26	ANDY&FRÄNCK
24.	20	PK30
25.	18	Team Groupetto
26.	13	Velluz
27.	13	mjjk
28.	13	JandoA

Tilanne 

1.	761	Cybbe
2.	705	Tenbosse
3.	696	Squadra di ghiaccio
4.	662	Helmez
5.	610	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
6.	600	Team Kossu
7.	579	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
8.	491	Indurain
9.	489	Mansemankelin joukkue
10.	480	Team Centerplace
11.	469	Esa S
12.	460	Team Pink Dreamers
13.	448	Hokku
14.	410	Paolo
15.	369	Team Groupetto
16.	361	team tiger
17.	333	Velluz
18.	319	maupa
19.	317	Salaliittoteoria
20.	286	PK30
21.	284	Googol
22.	249	Team Ok
23.	219	pulmark
24.	218	TetedeCourse
25.	214	mjjk
26.	212	JandoA
27.	210	ANDY&FRÄNCK
28.	185	M.Rontti

----------


## OK93

Team OK:

2500 NIBALI Vincenzo
2000 THOMAS Geraint
1500 YATES Adam
*1000 MODOLO Sacha -> 1000 JUNGELS Bob*
500 FOLIFOROV Alexander
500 FRAILE Omar
*500 HERMANS Ben -> 500 POLANC Jan*
500 KANGERT Tanel
500 STUYVEN Jasper
500 TIRALONGO Paolo

2/8, yht. 10 000

----------


## Centerplace

Team Centerplace vaihto 2/8, Albanese -> Polanc

2000 THOMAS Geraint
2000 GREIPEL Andre
1000 JUNGELS Bob
1000 AMADOR Adnrey
1000 POZZOVIVO Domenico
500 FRAILE Omar
500 GIBBONS Ryan
500 POLANC Jan
500 HOFLAND Moreno
500 DEIGNAN Philip

9500/10000

----------


## mjjk

2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
2000 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven
1500 - LANDA Mikel
1000 - MODOLO Sacha
500   - STUYVEN Jasper
500   - HAAS Nathan
500   - FRAILE Omar
500   - FOLIFOROV Alexander ->  500 - POLANC Jan
500   - HOFLAND Moreno 
500   - CATALDO Dario

Vaihdot 1/8

----------


## Googol

Carthy -> Haas

----------


## TetedeCourse

En taidakaan pärjätä loppuun asti vaihtamatta:

3500 - QUINTANA Nairo
1500 - LANDA Mikel
*1000 MODOLO Sacha -> 1000 JUNGELS Bob*
1000 - MARECZKO Jakub
500 - WOODS Michael
500 - HERMANS Ben
500 - HAAS Nathan
500 - GIBBONS Ryan
500 - FOLIFOROV Alexander
500 - CAMPENAERTS Victor

1/8, YHT 10 000

----------


## Paolo

2500 Nibali Vincenzo
2000 Thomas Geraind
1000 Rosa Diego
1000 Modolo Sacha ---> 1000 Jungels Bob
1000 Formolo Davide
500 Hermans Ben
500 Stuyven Jasper
500 Pozzato Filippo ---> 500 Cataldo Dario
500 Polanc Jan
500 Haas Nathan

10 000 Vaihdot 2/8

----------


## Googol

Gasparotto -> Stuyven

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	6	*

1.	100	-	DILLIER Silvan
2.	70	-	STUYVEN Jasper
3.	50	-	POSTLBERGER Lukas
4.	35	-	ANDREETTA Simone
5.	30	-	WOODS Michael
6.	25	-	YATES Adam
7.	20	-	KELDERMAN Wilco
8.	16	-	JUNGELS Bob
9.	13	-	MOLLEMA Bauke
10.	10	-	THOMAS Geraint
11.	7	-	QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
12.	5	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
13.	3	-	DUMOULIN Tom
14.	2	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
15.	1	-	AMADOR BIKKAZAKOVA Andrey

pinkki ens. kertaa:	40	-	
punainen ens. kertaa:	30	-	
sininen ens. kertaa:	30	-	
valkoinen ens. kertaa:	20	-	
pinkki yllä:	20	-	JUNGELS Bob
punainen yllä:	15	-	GAVIRIA RENDON Fernando
sininen yllä:	15	-	POLANC Jan
valkoinen yllä:	10	-	YATES Adam
eniten irti:	10	-	STUYVEN Jasper
paras joukkue:	5	-	BMC RACING TEAM

[uTulokset[/u]		

1.	201	Team Pink Dreamers
2.	191	Helmez
3.	181	Team Ok
4.	166	Hokku
5.	156	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
6.	153	Salaliittoteoria
7.	151	Tenbosse
8.	145	pulmark
9.	131	Cybbe
10.	123	Googol
11.	122	ANDY&FRÄNCK
12.	122	M.Rontti
13.	120	Team Kossu
14.	119	Squadra di ghiaccio
15.	115	Paolo
16.	102	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
17.	102	mjjk
18.	94	Team Groupetto
19.	90	team tiger
20.	86	maupa
21.	85	Velluz
22.	78	TetedeCourse
23.	76	PK30
24.	66	Mansemankelin joukkue
25.	62	Team Centerplace
26.	56	Esa S
27.	37	Indurain
28.	35	JandoA

Tilanne 

1.	892	Cybbe
2.	856	Tenbosse
3.	853	Helmez
4.	815	Squadra di ghiaccio
5.	735	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
6.	720	Team Kossu
7.	712	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
8.	661	Team Pink Dreamers
9.	614	Hokku
10.	555	Mansemankelin joukkue
11.	542	Team Centerplace
12.	528	Indurain
13.	525	Esa S
14.	525	Paolo
15.	470	Salaliittoteoria
16.	463	Team Groupetto
17.	451	team tiger
18.	430	Team Ok
19.	418	Velluz
20.	407	Googol
21.	405	maupa
22.	364	pulmark
23.	362	PK30
24.	332	ANDY&FRÄNCK
25.	316	mjjk
26.	307	M.Rontti
27.	296	TetedeCourse
28.	247	JandoA

----------


## tiger

Ensimmäinen vaihto, TEN DAM ulos, POLANC sisään.


Team Tiger
vaihdot 1/8






1
QUINTANA Nairo
3500

2
EWAN Caleb
1500

3
DUMOULIN Tom
1500

4
BAUHAUS Phil
500

5
HAAS Nathan
500

6
FRAILE Omar
500

7
CARTHY Hugh
500

8
FOLIFOROV Alexander
500

9
STUYVEN Jasper
500

10
POLANC Jan
500


yht.
10000

----------


## Tenbosse

Ulos. Nizzolo, greipel ja modolo. 
Sisään. Thomas, dumoulin ja landa.

----------


## Esa S

Greipel -> Thomas

4/8

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Modolo + 500 -> Dumoulin

2000                    Kruijswijk Steven
  1500                    Yates Adam
  1500                    Landa Mikel
1500 Dumoulin Tom
  1000                    Jungels Bob
  500                      Fraile Omar
  500                      Foliforov Alexander
  500                      Carthy Hugh
  500                      Stuyven Jasper
   500 Ferrari Roberto

  Yhteensä 10 000                 
  Vaihdot 2/8

----------


## Kossu

(1) Greipel -> Nibali
(2) Modolo -> Polanc

Team Kossu
2500 Vincenzo Nibali
2000 Geraint Thomas
1500 Ilnur Zakarin
1000 Domenico Pozzovivo
500 Jan Polanc
500 Alexander Foliforov
500 Jasper Stuyven
500 Filippo Pozzato
500 Simon Geschke
500 Michael Woods

Vaihdot 2/8 rahat 10000/10000

----------


## Cybbe

MODOLO Sacha -> CATALDO Dario
 GREIPEL Andre -> THOMAS Geraint 
NIZZOLO Giacomo -> NIBALI Vincenzo

----------


## Hokku

Sisään: Woods Michael 500, Kelderman Wilco 1000
Ulos: Konrad Patrik 500, Omar Fraille 500

Säästössä oli 500


2000    - Pinot Thibaut
1500    - Yates Adam
1500    - Ewan Caleb
1000    - Jungels Bob
1000    - Formolo David
1000 - Kelderman Wilco
500 - Polanc Jan
500    - Woods Michael
500    - Foliforov Alexander
500    - Stuyven Jasper


10 000/10 000
3/8

----------


## maupa

Modolo -> Pozzovivo

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Ferrari -> Cataldo

2000                    Kruijswijk Steven
  1500                    Yates Adam
  1500                    Landa Mikel
1500 Dumoulin Tom
  1000                    Jungels Bob
  500                      Fraile Omar
  500                      Foliforov Alexander
  500                      Carthy Hugh
  500                      Stuyven Jasper
   500 Cataldo Dario

  Yhteensä 10 000                 
  Vaihdot 3/8

----------


## Cybbe

GENIEZ Alexandre -> WOODS Michael

----------


## JTu

Toka vaihto:
1500 - EWAN Caleb -> 1500 - DUMOULIN Tom

----------


## ManseMankeli

2000 - GREIPEL Andre-->1500 - DUMOULIN Tom

Nyt siis
2000 - THOMAS Geraint
1500 - DUMOULIN Tom
1500 - ZAKARIN Ilnur
1000 - Jungels Bob
1000 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
500 - Polac Jan
500 - SANCHEZ Luis Leon
500 - Teklehaimanot Danie
500 - HERMANS Ben
500 - FRAILE Omar

yht. 9500, vaihdot 4/8

----------


## Frosty

2000 GREIPEL André ---> 2000 KRUIJSWIJK Steven

----------


## Velluz

2500 – NIBALI Vincenzo
2000 – NIZZOLO Giacomo
1500 – EWAN Caleb
1000 – POZZOVIVO Domenico
500 - STUYVEN Jasper
500 – CONTI Valerio
500 – POZZATO Filippo
500 – BARTA Jan  ----------------------> 500 - POLANC Jan
500 – FOLIFOROV Alexander
500 – ANACONA Winner

10 000, vaihdot 1/8

----------


## M. Rontti

1500 - LANDA Mikel => 1500 - DUMOULIN Tom
500 - FRAILE Omar => 500 - POLANC Jan


3500 - QUINTANA Nairo
1500 - DUMOULIN Tom
1500 - YATES Adam
500 - DOMBROWSKI Joe 
500 - HAAS Nathan
500 - KONRAD Patrick 
500 - STUYVEN Jasper
500 - POLANC Jan
500 - POZZATO Filippo
500 - GESCHKE Simon

Vaihdot 2/8

----------


## mjjk

2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
2000 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven  -> 2000 - PINOT Thibaut
1500 - LANDA Mikel            -> 1500 - DUMOULIN Tom
1000 - MODOLO Sacha        -> 1000 - FORMOLO Davide
500   - STUYVEN Jasper
500   - HAAS Nathan
500   - FRAILE Omar             -> 500 - KANGERT Tanel
500   - POLANC Jan
500   - HOFLAND Moreno 
500   - CATALDO Dario

Vaihdot 5/8

----------


## Centerplace

Team Centerplace vaihdot 3,4 ja 5/8. Thomas -> Pinot, Deignan ->Formolo ja Greipel -> Gaviria

2000 PINOT Thibaut
2000 GAVIRIA Fernando
1000 JUNGELS Bob
1000 AMADOR Adnrey
1000 POZZOVIVO Domenico
1000 FORMOLO Davide
500 FRAILE Omar
500 GIBBONS Ryan
500 POLANC Jan
500 HOFLAND Moreno


10000/10000

----------


## Velluz

2500 – NIBALI Vincenzo
2000 – NIZZOLO Giacomo  -----------------------> 2000 PINOT Thibaut
1500 – EWAN Caleb
1000 – POZZOVIVO Domenico
500 - STUYVEN Jasper
500 – CONTI Valerio
500 – POZZATO Filippo
500 - POLANC Jan
500 – FOLIFOROV Alexander
500 – ANACONA Winner

10 000, vaihdot 2/8

----------


## Jabadabado

4. & 5.vaihto:
1500 - Ewan Caleb -> 2000 - Pinot Thibaut
1500 - Yates Adam -> 1500 - Dumoulin Tom

Team Pink Dreamers
2500 - Nibali Vincenzo
2000 - Pinot Thibaut
1500 - Dumoulin Tom
1000 - Jungels Bob
500 - Polanc Jan
500 - Stuyven Jasper
500 - Woods Michael
500 - Teklehaimanot Daniel
500 - Carthy Hugh
500 - Haas Nathan

5/8, yht. 10 000

----------


## Helmez

vaihdot 1-3:
1000 - KELDERMAN Wilco -> 1500 - DUMOULIN Tom
1000 - MODOLO Sacha -> 500 - POLANC Jan
500 - CARTHY Hugh -> 500 - KANGERT Tanel


joukkue:
2000 - GAVIRIA Fernando
1500 - YATES Adam
1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay
1000 - JUNGELS Bob
500 - IZAGIRRE Gorka
500 - STUYVEN Jasper
500 - FOLIFOROV Alexander
1500 - DUMOULIN Tom
500 POLANC Jan
500 - KANGERT Tanel

----------


## nilkkapaineet

Otetaan nurinmenneitä pois ja aika-ajovoimaa tilalle. Harmittaa, että jätin Tomin pois alkuperäisestä tiimistä; riski kostautui. Ajaakohan Greipel maaliin koko Giroa..?

Ulos: Yates Adam 1500, Hofland Moreno 500
Sisään: Dumoulin Tom 1500, Kangert Tanel 500

Team Happo-Kriisipankki

2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo 
2000 - GREIPEL Andre 
1500 - DUMOULIN Tom
1000 - JUNGELS Bob 
500 - GENIEZ Alexandre    
500 - KANGERT Tanel
500 - TEKLEHAIMANOT Daniel 
500 - KONRAD Patrick 
500 - STUYVEN Jasper 
500 - BATTAGLIN Enrico 

3/8, yht. 10 000

----------


## TetedeCourse

Landa ulos -- Dumoulin sisään


3500 - QUINTANA Nairo
*1500 - LANDA Mikel --> 1500 DUMOULIN Tom*
1000 - JUNGELS Bob
1000 - MARECZKO Jakub
500 - WOODS Michael
500 - HERMANS Ben
500 - HAAS Nathan
500 - GIBBONS Ryan
500 - FOLIFOROV Alexander
500 - CAMPENAERTS Victor

2/8, YHT 10 000

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	7	*

1.	100	-	EWAN Caleb
2.	70	-	GAVIRIA RENDON Fernando
3.	50	-	BENNETT Sam
4.	35	-	GREIPEL André
5.	30	-	STUYVEN Jasper
6.	25	-	GIBBONS Ryan
7.	20	-	BATTAGLIN Enrico
8.	16	-	SELIG Rüdiger
9.	13	-	TSATEVITCH Alexey
10.	10	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
11.	7	-	DUMOULIN Tom
12.	5	-	THOMAS Geraint
13.	3	-	PUCCIO Salvatore
14.	2	-	MODOLO Sacha
15.	1	-	YATES Adam

pinkki ens. kertaa:	40	-	
punainen ens. kertaa:	30	-	
sininen ens. kertaa:	30	-	
valkoinen ens. kertaa:	20	-	
pinkki yllä:	20	-	JUNGELS Bob
punainen yllä:	15	-	GAVIRIA RENDON Fernando
sininen yllä:	15	-	POLANC Jan
valkoinen yllä:	10	-	YATES Adam
eniten irti:	10	-	FONZI Giuseppe
paras joukkue:	5	-	ORICA - SCOTT

Tulokset 

1.	207	Cybbe
2.	196	Team Pink Dreamers
3.	187	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
4.	186	Hokku
5.	157	team tiger
6.	153	Helmez
7.	149	Team Groupetto
8.	145	Velluz
9.	131	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
10.	112	Squadra di ghiaccio
11.	100	Team Centerplace
12.	96	Team Ok
13.	88	pulmark
14.	87	Tenbosse
15.	81	Googol
16.	80	Paolo
17.	75	Mansemankelin joukkue
18.	72	Team Kossu
19.	70	Esa S
20.	68	Salaliittoteoria
21.	57	mjjk
22.	56	ANDY&FRÄNCK
23.	53	Indurain
24.	46	M. Rontti
25.	45	TetedeCourse
26.	44	maupa
27.	27	PK30
28.	16	JandoA

Tilanne 

1.	1099	Cybbe
2.	1006	Helmez
3.	943	Tenbosse
4.	927	Squadra di ghiaccio
5.	899	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
6.	866	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
7.	857	Team Pink Dreamers
8.	800	Hokku
9.	792	Team Kossu
10.	642	Team Centerplace
11.	630	Mansemankelin joukkue
12.	612	Team Groupetto
13.	608	team tiger
14.	605	Paolo
15.	595	Esa S
16.	581	Indurain
17.	563	Velluz
18.	538	Salaliittoteoria
19.	526	Team Ok
20.	488	Googol
21.	452	pulmark
22.	449	maupa
23.	389	PK30
24.	388	ANDY&FRÄNCK
25.	373	mjjk
26.	353	M. Rontti
27.	341	TetedeCourse
28.	263	JandoA

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	8	*

1.	100	-	IZAGUIRRE INSAUSTI Gorka
2.	70	-	VISCONTI Giovanni
3.	50	-	SANCHEZ GIL Luis Leon
4.	35	-	BATTAGLIN Enrico
5.	30	-	WOODS Michael
6.	25	-	PINOT Thibaut
7.	20	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
8.	16	-	YATES Adam
9.	13	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
10.	10	-	JUNGELS Bob
11.	7	-	THOMAS Geraint
12.	5	-	DUMOULIN Tom
13.	3	-	LANDA MEANA Mikel
14.	2	-	POZZOVIVO Domenico
15.	1	-	KELDERMAN Wilco

pinkki ens. kertaa:	40	-	
punainen ens. kertaa:	30	-	
sininen ens. kertaa:	30	-	
valkoinen ens. kertaa:	20	-	
pinkki yllä:	20	-	JUNGELS Bob
punainen yllä:	15	-	GAVIRIA RENDON Fernando
sininen yllä:	15	-	POLANC Jan
valkoinen yllä:	10	-	YATES Adam
eniten irti:	10	-	SANCHEZ GIL Luis Leon
paras joukkue:	5	-	MOVISTAR TEAM

Tulokset

1.	194	Team Groupetto
2.	177	Helmez
3.	169	Indurain
4.	146	pulmark
5.	129	ANDY&FRÄNCK
6.	127	Hokku
7.	121	Team Pink Dreamers
8.	118	maupa
9.	116	JandoA
10.	114	Mansemankelin joukkue
11.	111	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
12.	108	Googol
13.	98	Team Ok
14.	94	PK30
15.	77	Tenbosse
16.	77	Salaliittoteoria
17.	74	Team Kossu
18.	73	Squadra di ghiaccio
19.	72	Cybbe
20.	72	Paolo
21.	72	Esa S
22.	68	TetedeCourse
23.	59	Team Centerplace
24.	51	mjjk
25.	34	M. Rontti
26.	28	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
27.	27	Velluz
28.	25	team tiger

Tilanne 

1.	1183	Helmez
2.	1171	Cybbe
3.	1020	Tenbosse
4.	1000	Squadra di ghiaccio
5.	978	Team Pink Dreamers
6.	977	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
7.	927	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
8.	927	Hokku
9.	866	Team Kossu
10.	806	Team Groupetto
11.	750	Indurain
12.	744	Mansemankelin joukkue
13.	701	Team Centerplace
14.	677	Paolo
15.	667	Esa S
16.	633	team tiger
17.	624	Team Ok
18.	615	Salaliittoteoria
19.	598	pulmark
20.	596	Googol
21.	590	Velluz
22.	567	maupa
23.	517	ANDY&FRÄNCK
24.	483	PK30
25.	424	mjjk
26.	409	TetedeCourse
27.	387	M. Rontti
28.	379	JandoA

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	9	*

1.	100	-	QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
2.	70	-	PINOT Thibaut
3.	50	-	DUMOULIN Tom
4.	35	-	MOLLEMA Bauke
5.	30	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
6.	25	-	POZZOVIVO Domenico
7.	20	-	KANGERT Tanel
8.	16	-	ZAKARIN Ilnur
9.	13	-	REICHENBACH Sébastien
10.	10	-	FORMOLO Davide
11.	7	-	AMADOR BIKKAZAKOVA Andrey
12.	5	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
13.	3	-	CATALDO Dario
14.	2	-	POLANC Jan
15.	1	-	JUNGELS Bob

pinkki ens. kertaa:	40	-	QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
punainen ens. kertaa:	30	-	
sininen ens. kertaa:	30	-	
valkoinen ens. kertaa:	20	-	FORMOLO Davide
pinkki yllä:	20	-	JUNGELS Bob
punainen yllä:	15	-	GAVIRIA RENDON Fernando
sininen yllä:	15	-	POLANC Jan
valkoinen yllä:	10	-	YATES Adam
eniten irti:	10	-	PEDERSEN Mads
paras joukkue:	5	-	MOVISTAR TEAM

Tulokset 

1.	225	pulmark
2.	218	Googol
3.	212	team tiger
4.	191	maupa
5.	166	TetedeCourse
6.	155	M. Rontti
7.	149	PK30
8.	148	Hokku
9.	133	Esa S
10.	129	Tenbosse
11.	129	Mansemankelin joukkue
12.	124	JandoA
13.	101	Paolo
14.	98	Team Ok
15.	98	ANDY&FRÄNCK
16.	92	Team Groupetto
17.	89	Salaliittoteoria
18.	88	Team Kossu
19.	78	Team Pink Dreamers
20.	77	Velluz
21.	76	Squadra di ghiaccio
22.	75	Team Centerplace
23.	72	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
24.	71	Cybbe
25.	61	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
26.	55	mjjk
27.	51	Helmez
28.	15	Indurain

Tilanne 

1.	1242	Cybbe
2.	1234	Helmez
3.	1149	Tenbosse
4.	1076	Squadra di ghiaccio
5.	1075	Hokku
6.	1056	Team Pink Dreamers
7.	1038	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
8.	999	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
9.	954	Team Kossu
10.	898	Team Groupetto
11.	873	Mansemankelin joukkue
12.	845	team tiger
13.	823	pulmark
14.	814	Googol
15.	800	Esa S
16.	778	Paolo
17.	776	Team Centerplace
18.	765	Indurain
19.	758	maupa
20.	722	Team Ok
21.	704	Salaliittoteoria
22.	667	Velluz
23.	632	PK30
24.	615	ANDY&FRÄNCK
25.	575	TetedeCourse
26.	542	M. Rontti
27.	503	JandoA
28.	479	mjjk

----------


## Googol

Yates -> Dumoulin
Haas -> Kangert

----------


## JandoA

Vaihtoja:
1500 LANDA Mikel  → 1500 DUMOULIN Tom
500 HAAS Nathan  → 500 KANGERT Tanel
500 FRAILE Omar  → 500 POLANC Jan

Vaihdot 3/8

----------


## Hokku

Sisään: Dumoulin Tom 1500, Gaviria Fernando 2000, Cataldo Dario 500
Ulos: Yates Adam 1500, Kelderman Wilco 1000, Ewan Caleb 1500




2000 - Pinot Thibaut
2000 - Gaviria Fernando
1500 - Dumoulin Tom
1000 - Jungels Bob
1000 - Formolo David
500 - Cataldo Dario
500 - Polanc Jan
500 - Woods Michael
500 - Foliforov Alexander
500 - Stuyven Jasper




10 000/10 000
6/8

----------


## PK30

1000 - MODOLO Sacha -> 1000 - AMADOR Adnrey
500 - FOLIFOROV Alexander -> 500 - POLANC Jan

2000 - PINOT Thibaut
 2000 - THOMAS Geraint
 1000 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
 1000 - FORMOLO Davide
 1000 - JUNGELS Bob
 1000 - AMADOR Adnrey
 500 - POLANC Jan
 500 - WOODS Michael
 500 - CATALDO Dario
 500 - TEKLEHAIMANOT Daniel

 10000/10000
 6/8

----------


## OK93

Team OK:

2500 NIBALI Vincenzo
*2000 THOMAS Geraint -> 2000 PINOT Thibaut*
*1500 YATES Adam -> 1500 DUMOULIN Tom*
1000 JUNGELS Bob
500 FOLIFOROV Alexander
500 FRAILE Omar
500 POLANC Jan
500 KANGERT Tanel
500 STUYVEN Jasper
500 TIRALONGO Paolo

4/8, yht. 10 000

----------


## kukavaa

Team Groupetto

2000 Thomas > 2000 Pinot
1500 Dumloulin
1500 Ewan
1000 Modolo
1000 Amador
1000 Pozzovivo
500 Visconti
500 Fraile
500 Stuyven
500 Izagirre

1/8

----------


## pulmark

3500 - QUINTANA Nairo
1500 - DUMOULIN Tom
1500 - YATES Adam -> MOLLEMA Bauke(10)
500 - STUYVEN Jasper 
500 - HOFLAND Moreno -> BATTAGLIN Enrico(3)
500 - CATALDO Dario
500 - FRAILE Omar -> CAMPENAERTS Victor(10)
500 - SANCHEZ Luis Leon 
500 - FOLIFOROV Alexander -> POLANC Jan(5) 
500 - HERMANS Ben

Yhteensä: 10000/10000
Vaihdot: 4/8

----------


## JTu

Vaihdot 3 & 4:
2000 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven -> 2000 - PINOT Thibaut
500 - FOLIFOROV Alexander -> 500 - KIRYIENKA Vasil

----------


## Esa S

2000 Thomas -> 1500 Dumoulin
500 Hirt -> 1000 Formolo

6/8

----------


## tiger

Toinen vaihto, HAAS Nathan (500) ulos, FORMOLO Davide (500) sisään


Team Tiger
vaihdot 2/8






1
QUINTANA Nairo
3500

2
EWAN Caleb
1500

3
DUMOULIN Tom
1500

4
BAUHAUS Phil
500

5
FORMOLO Davide
500

6
FRAILE Omar
500

7
CARTHY Hugh
500

8
FOLIFOROV Alexander
500

9
STUYVEN Jasper
500

10
POLANC Jan
500


yht.
10000

----------


## Esa S

> Toinen vaihto, HAAS Nathan (500) ulos, FORMOLO Davide (500) sisään



Formolo on kyllä 1000 taalan mies.

----------


## Kossu

(3) Thomas -> Dumoulin

Team Kossu
2500 Vincenzo Nibali
1500 Tom Dumoulin
1500 Ilnur Zakarin
1000 Domenico Pozzovivo
500 Jan Polanc
500 Alexander Foliforov
500 Jasper Stuyven
500 Filippo Pozzato
500 Simon Geschke
500 Michael Woods

Vaihdot 3/8 rahat 9500/10000

----------


## tiger

> Formolo on kyllä 1000 taalan mies.



No niinpä onkin, my bad. Jääköön tuo vaihto siis tekemättä.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Landa -> Mollema

2000 Kruijswijk Steven
1500 Yates Adam
1500 Mollema Bauke
1500 Dumoulin Tom
1000 Jungels Bob
500 Fraile Omar
500 Foliforov Alexander
500 Carthy Hugh
500 Stuyven Jasper
500 Cataldo Dario

Yhteensä 10 000  
Vaihdot 4/8

----------


## ManseMankeli

2000 - THOMAS Geraint -->2000 - GAVIRIA Fernando

Nyt siis
2000 - GAVIRIA Fernando
1500 - DUMOULIN Tom
1500 - ZAKARIN Ilnur
1000 - Jungels Bob
1000 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
500 - Polac Jan
500 - SANCHEZ Luis Leon
500 - Teklehaimanot Danie
500 - HERMANS Ben
500 - FRAILE Omar

yht. 9500, vaihdot 5/8

----------


## pulmark

3500 - QUINTANA Nairo
1500 - DUMOULIN Tom
1500 - YATES Adam -> MOLLEMA Bauke(10)
500 - STUYVEN Jasper 
500 - HOFLAND Moreno -> BATTAGLIN Enrico(3)
500 - CATALDO Dario
500 - FRAILE Omar -> CAMPENAERTS Victor(10) -> WOODS Michael(11)
500 - SANCHEZ Luis Leon 
500 - FOLIFOROV Alexander -> POLANC Jan(5) 
500 - HERMANS Ben

Yhteensä: 10000/10000
Vaihdot: 5/8

----------


## tiger

Jospa nyt onnistuisi, eli toinen vaihto:  FRAILE ulos, KANGERT sisään. Molemmat 500.

Team Tiger
vaihdot 2/8






1
QUINTANA Nairo
3500

2
EWAN Caleb
1500

3
DUMOULIN Tom
1500

4
BAUHAUS Phil
500

5
HAAS Nathan
500

6
KANGERT Tanel
500

7
CARTHY Hugh
500

8
FOLIFOROV Alexander
500

9
STUYVEN Jasper
500

10
POLANC Jan
500


yht.
10000

----------


## Paolo

Vaihto 3: Haas Nathan ---> Kangert Tanel

2500 Nibali Vincenzo
2000 Thomas Geraind
1000 Rosa Diego
1000 Jungels Bob 
1000 Formolo Davide
500 Hermans Ben
500 Stuyven Jasper
500 Cataldo Dario 
500 Polanc Jan
500 Kangert Tanel

10 000 Vaihdot 3/8

----------


## maupa

Kruijswijk -> Gaviria
Haas -> Kangert

----------


## TetedeCourse

HAAS ulos -- KANGERT sisään
MARECZKO ulos -- AMADOR sisään


3500 - QUINTANA Nairo
1500 - DUMOULIN Tom
1000 - JUNGELS Bob
*1000 - MARECZKO Jakub --> 1000 - AMADOR Andrey*
500 - WOODS Michael
500 - HERMANS Ben
*500 - HAAS Nathan --> 500 - KANGERT Tanel*
500 - GIBBONS Ryan
500 - FOLIFOROV Alexander
500 - CAMPENAERTS Victor

4/8, YHT 10 000

----------


## Helmez

vaihto 4:
1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay ->  1500 - MOLLEMA Bauke

joukkue:
2000 - GAVIRIA Fernando
1500 - YATES Adam
1000 - JUNGELS Bob
500 - IZAGIRRE Gorka
500 - STUYVEN Jasper
500 - FOLIFOROV Alexander
1500 - DUMOULIN Tom
500 POLANC Jan
500 - KANGERT Tanel
1500 - MOLLEMA Bauke

----------


## Jabadabado

6. ja 7.vaihto:
500 - Haas Nathan -> 500 - Fraile Omar
2000 - Pinot Thibaut -> 2000 - Gaviria Fernando

Team Pink Dreamers
2500 - Nibali Vincenzo
2000 - Gaviria Fernando
1500 - Dumoulin Tom
1000 - Jungels Bob
500 - Polanc Jan
500 - Stuyven Jasper
500 - Woods Michael
500 - Teklehaimanot Daniel
500 - Carthy Hugh
500 - Fraile Omar

7/8, yht. 10 000

----------


## Esa S

vaihto 7:
1500 - VAN GARDEREN Tejay -> 1500 - MOLLEMA Bauke

----------


## JTu

Vaihto 5:
2000 - PINOT Thibaut -> 2000 - GAVIRIA Fernando

----------


## Kossu

(4) Foliforov -> Kangert

Team Kossu
2500 Vincenzo Nibali
1500 Tom Dumoulin
1500 Ilnur Zakarin
1000 Domenico Pozzovivo
500 Jan Polanc
500 Tanel Kangert
500 Jasper Stuyven
500 Filippo Pozzato
500 Simon Geschke
500 Michael Woods

Vaihdot 4/8 rahat 9500/10000

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	10	*

1.	100	-	DUMOULIN Tom
2.	70	-	THOMAS Geraint
3.	50	-	JUNGELS Bob
4.	35	-	SANCHEZ GIL Luis Leon
5.	30	-	KIRYIENKA Vasil
6.	25	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
7.	20	-	MONFORT Maxime
8.	16	-	VAN EMDEN Jos
9.	13	-	AMADOR BIKKAZAKOVA Andrey
10.	10	-	MOLLEMA Bauke
11.	7	-	TRATNIK Jan
12.	5	-	ZAKARIN Ilnur
13.	3	-	HEPBURN Michael
14.	2	-	PREIDLER Georg
15.	1	-	POLANC Jan

pinkki ens. kertaa:	40	-	DUMOULIN Tom
punainen ens. kertaa:	30	-	
sininen ens. kertaa:	30	-	
valkoinen ens. kertaa:	20	-	
pinkki yllä:	20	-	QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
punainen yllä:	15	-	GAVIRIA RENDON Fernando
sininen yllä:	15	-	POLANC Jan
valkoinen yllä:	10	-	FORMOLO Davide
eniten irti:	10	-	
paras joukkue:	5	-	TEAM SKY

Tulokset 

1.	321	Mansemankelin joukkue
2.	280	Tenbosse
3.	231	Hokku
4.	231	Team Pink Dreamers
5.	231	Team OK
6.	226	Googol
7.	221	Helmez
8.	221	pulmark
9.	216	Esa S
10.	215	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
11.	210	TetedeCourse
12.	206	maupa
13.	196	JandoA
14.	195	Squadra di ghiaccio
15.	195	Salaliittoteoria
16.	191	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
17.	191	mjjk
18.	186	Team Kossu
19.	181	Paolo
20.	176	team tiger
21.	176	M. Rontti
22.	166	Cybbe
23.	164	PK30
24.	153	Team Groupetto
25.	104	Team Centerplace
26.	41	Velluz
27.	40	Indurain
28.	35	ANDY&FRÄNCK

Tilanne 

1.	1455	Helmez
2.	1429	Tenbosse
3.	1408	Cybbe
4.	1306	Hokku
5.	1287	Team Pink Dreamers
6.	1271	Squadra di ghiaccio
7.	1253	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
8.	1194	Mansemankelin joukkue
9.	1190	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
10.	1140	Team Kossu
11.	1051	Team Groupetto
12.	1044	pulmark
13.	1040	Googol
14.	1023	Esa S
15.	1021	team tiger
16.	964	maupa
17.	959	Paolo
18.	953	Team OK
19.	899	Salaliittoteoria
20.	880	Team Centerplace
21.	805	Indurain
22.	796	PK30
23.	785	TetedeCourse
24.	718	M. Rontti
25.	708	Velluz
26.	699	JandoA
27.	670	mjjk
28.	650	ANDY&FRÄNCK

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	11	*

1.	100	-	FRAILE MATARRANZ Omar
2.	70	-	FARIA DA COSTA Rui Alberto
3.	50	-	ROLLAND Pierre
4.	35	-	KANGERT Tanel
5.	30	-	VISCONTI Giovanni
6.	25	-	HERMANS Ben
7.	20	-	CATALDO Dario
8.	16	-	PETILLI Simone
9.	13	-	MONFORT Maxime
10.	10	-	DE PLUS Laurens
11.	7	-	AMADOR BIKKAZAKOVA Andrey
12.	5	-	DUPONT Hubert
13.	3	-	PLAZA MOLINA Ruben
14.	2	-	REICHENBACH Sébastien
15.	1	-	POZZOVIVO Domenico

pinkki ens. kertaa:	40	-	
punainen ens. kertaa:	30	-	
sininen ens. kertaa:	30	-	
valkoinen ens. kertaa:	20	-	
pinkki yllä:	20	-	DUMOULIN Tom
punainen yllä:	15	-	GAVIRIA RENDON Fernando
sininen yllä:	15	-	POLANC Jan
valkoinen yllä:	10	-	JUNGELS Bob
eniten irti:	10	-	FRAILE MATARRANZ Omar
paras joukkue:	5	-	UAE - TEAMEMIRATES

Tulokset 

1.	255	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
2.	201	Mansemankelin joukkue
3.	195	Team OK
4.	173	Team Groupetto
5.	163	Team Centerplace
6.	160	Salaliittoteoria
7.	115	Indurain
8.	110	Paolo
9.	100	Helmez
10.	96	JandoA
11.	95	mjjk
12.	86	Googol
13.	85	Hokku
14.	85	pulmark
15.	85	ANDY&FRÄNCK
16.	75	team tiger
17.	71	maupa
18.	65	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
19.	58	PK30
20.	55	TetedeCourse
21.	51	Tenbosse
22.	51	Esa S
23.	50	Cybbe
24.	50	Team Pink Dreamers
25.	41	Team Kossu
26.	40	M. Rontti
27.	35	Squadra di ghiaccio
28.	26	Velluz

Tilanne 

1.	1555	Helmez
2.	1480	Tenbosse
3.	1458	Cybbe
4.	1445	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
5.	1395	Mansemankelin joukkue
6.	1391	Hokku
7.	1337	Team Pink Dreamers
8.	1318	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
9.	1306	Squadra di ghiaccio
10.	1224	Team Groupetto
11.	1181	Team Kossu
12.	1148	Team OK
13.	1129	pulmark
14.	1126	Googol
15.	1096	team tiger
16.	1074	Esa S
17.	1069	Paolo
18.	1059	Salaliittoteoria
19.	1043	Team Centerplace
20.	1035	maupa
21.	920	Indurain
22.	854	PK30
23.	840	TetedeCourse
24.	795	JandoA
25.	765	mjjk
26.	758	M. Rontti
27.	735	ANDY&FRÄNCK
28.	734	Velluz

----------


## nilkkapaineet

Selin manasi Greipelin heittävän leikin kesken ja Gavirian vetomiehen ylivoimaahan tuo viimeinenkin kiri oli (kaksoisvoitto lähellä, jos olisi pitänyt ketjun kireällä loppuun saakka). Siis:

Ulos: 2000 - GREIPEL Andre 
Sisään: 2000 - GAVIRIA Fernando

Team Happo-Kriisipankki

2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo 
2000 - GAVIRIA Fernando
1500 - DUMOULIN Tom
1000 - JUNGELS Bob 
500 - GENIEZ Alexandre 
500 - KANGERT Tanel
500 - TEKLEHAIMANOT Daniel 
500 - KONRAD Patrick 
500 - STUYVEN Jasper 
500 - BATTAGLIN Enrico 

4/8, yht. 10 000

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	12	*

1.	100	-	GAVIRIA RENDON Fernando
2.	70	-	MARECZKO Jakub
3.	50	-	BENNETT Sam
4.	35	-	BAUHAUS Phil
5.	30	-	RICHEZE Ariel Maximiliano
6.	25	-	GIBBONS Ryan
7.	20	-	MODOLO Sacha
8.	16	-	GREIPEL André
9.	13	-	STUYVEN Jasper
10.	10	-	FERRARI Roberto
11.	7	-	BARBIN Enrico
12.	5	-	KUZNETSOV Vyacheslav
13.	3	-	TSATEVITCH Alexey
14.	2	-	PATERSKI Maciej
15.	1	-	SELIG Rüdiger

pinkki ens. kertaa:	40	-	
punainen ens. kertaa:	30	-	
sininen ens. kertaa:	30	-	FRAILE MATARRANZ Omar
valkoinen ens. kertaa:	20	-	
pinkki yllä:	20	-	DUMOULIN Tom
punainen yllä:	15	-	GAVIRIA RENDON Fernando
sininen yllä:	15	-	POLANC Jan
valkoinen yllä:	10	-	JUNGELS Bob
eniten irti:	10	-	FIRSANOV Serguei
paras joukkue:	5	-	QUICK STEP FLOORS

Tulokset 

1.	234	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
2.	213	Team Pink Dreamers
3.	205	Team Centerplace
4.	200	Mansemankelin joukkue
5.	183	Helmez
6.	183	Hokku
7.	170	maupa
8.	133	Googol
9.	93	Team OK
10.	83	Team Groupetto
11.	83	team tiger
12.	78	Salaliittoteoria
13.	64	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
14.	60	TetedeCourse
15.	58	Squadra di ghiaccio
16.	50	Esa S
17.	48	Tenbosse
18.	48	Team Kossu
19.	48	pulmark
20.	48	mjjk
21.	48	M. Rontti
22.	46	Indurain
23.	43	Cybbe
24.	43	Paolo
25.	35	JandoA
26.	30	PK30
27.	28	Velluz
28.	13	ANDY&FRÄNCK

Tilanne 

1.	1738	Helmez
2.	1679	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
3.	1595	Mansemankelin joukkue
4.	1574	Hokku
5.	1550	Team Pink Dreamers
6.	1528	Tenbosse
7.	1501	Cybbe
8.	1382	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
9.	1364	Squadra di ghiaccio
10.	1307	Team Groupetto
11.	1259	Googol
12.	1248	Team Centerplace
13.	1241	Team OK
14.	1229	Team Kossu
15.	1205	maupa
16.	1179	team tiger
17.	1177	pulmark
18.	1137	Salaliittoteoria
19.	1124	Esa S
20.	1112	Paolo
21.	966	Indurain
22.	900	TetedeCourse
23.	884	PK30
24.	830	JandoA
25.	813	mjjk
26.	806	M. Rontti
27.	762	Velluz
28.	748	ANDY&FRÄNCK

----------


## Paolo

2500 Nibali Vincenzo
2000 Thomas Geraind ---> 2000 Gaviria Fernando
1000 Rosa Diego
1000 Jungels Bob 
1000 Formolo Davide
500 Hermans Ben
500 Stuyven Jasper
500 Cataldo Dario 
500 Polanc Jan
500 Kangert Tanel

10 000 Vaihdot 4/8

----------


## Pesonito

Jotain on tehtävä

Vaihdot 1 ja 2:
1500 - YATES Adam  -> DUMOULIN Tom
2000 - KRUIJSWIJK Steven  -> PINOT Thibaut

Joukkueeni
ANDY&FRÄNCK
2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
2000 - PINOT Thibaut
1500 - DUMOULIN Tom
1000 - FORMOLO Davide
500 - CATALDO Dario
500 - KANGERT Tanel
500 - VISCONTI Giovanni
500 - STUYVEN Jasper
500- POZZATO Filippo
500- HAAS Nathan

----------


## Cybbe

THOMAS Geraint -> Tom Dumoulin

----------


## JTu

Vikat vaihdot, sprintterit pihalle, eli näillä mennään Milanoon:
2000 - GAVIRIA Fernando -> 2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
2000 - GREIPEL André -> 2000 - PINOT Thibaut
1000 - MODOLO Sacha -> 500 - CATALDO Dario

----------


## Paolo

Gaviria hoiti hyvin yhden päivän diilinsä..

2000 Gaviria ---> 1500 Dumoulin Tom
 500  Stuyven Jasper ---> 1000 Pozzovivo Domenico


2500 Nibali Vincenzo
1500 Dumoulin Tom
1000 Rosa Diego
1000 Jungels Bob 
1000 Formolo Davide
1000 Pozzovivo Domenico
500 Hermans Ben
500 Cataldo Dario 
500 Polanc Jan
500 Kangert Tanel

10 000 Vaihdot 6/8

----------


## Googol

Richeze->Fraile

----------


## maupa

Gaviria -> Mollema
Pozzato -> Fraile

----------


## PK30

2000 - THOMAS Geraint -> 1500 - DUMOULIN Tom

2000 - PINOT Thibaut
1500 - DUMOULIN Tom
 1000 - POZZOVIVO Domenico
 1000 - FORMOLO Davide
 1000 - JUNGELS Bob
 1000 - AMADOR Adnrey
 500 - POLANC Jan
 500 - WOODS Michael
 500 - CATALDO Dario
 500 - TEKLEHAIMANOT Daniel

 9500/10000
 7/8

----------


## maupa

Kangert -> Amador
(Oli 500 jemmassa)

----------


## Helmez

vaihdot 5-6:
500 - KANGERT Tanel  ->  500 - FRAILE Omar
500 - FOLIFOROV Alexander  -> 500 - CATALDO Dario

2000 - GAVIRIA Fernando
1500 - YATES Adam
1000 - JUNGELS Bob
500 - IZAGIRRE Gorka
500 - STUYVEN Jasper
1500 - DUMOULIN Tom
500 POLANC Jan
1500 - MOLLEMA Bauke
500 - FRAILE Omar
500 - CATALDO Dario

----------


## TetedeCourse

KANGERT ulos - FRAILE sisään

3500 - QUINTANA Nairo
1500 - DUMOULIN Tom
1000 - JUNGELS Bob
1000 - AMADOR Andrey
500 - WOODS Michael
500 - HERMANS Ben
*500 - KANGERT Tanel --> 500 - FREILE Omar*
500 - GIBBONS Ryan
500 - FOLIFOROV Alexander
500 - CAMPENAERTS Victor

*5/8, YHT 10 000*

----------


## Kossu

(5) Kangert  -> Fraile
(6) Pozzato -> Jungels (+500 pankista)

Team Kossu
2500 Vincenzo Nibali
1500 Tom Dumoulin
1500 Ilnur Zakarin
1000 Domenico Pozzovivo
1000 Bob Jungels
500 Jan Polanc
500 Omar Fraile
500 Jasper Stuyven
500 Simon Geschke
500 Michael Woods

Vaihdot 6/8 rahat 10000/10000

----------


## mjjk

2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo
2000 - PINOT Thibaut
1500 - DUMOULIN Tom
1000 - FORMOLO Davide ->1000 - JUNGELS Bob
500   - STUYVEN Jasper
500   - HAAS Nathan
500   - KANGERT Tanel  -> 500 -  FRAILE Omar
500   - POLANC Jan
500   - HOFLAND Moreno 
500   - CATALDO Dario

Vaihdot 7/8

----------


## kukavaa

Team Groupetto

2000 Pinot
1500 Dumloulin
1500 Ewan > 1000 Jungels
1000 Modolo
1000 Amador
1000 Pozzovivo
500 Visconti
500 Fraile
500 Stuyven
500 Izagirre

2/8

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	13	*

1.	100	-	GAVIRIA RENDON Fernando
2.	70	-	BENNETT Sam
3.	50	-	STUYVEN Jasper
4.	35	-	FERRARI Roberto
5.	30	-	GIBBONS Ryan
6.	25	-	SELIG Rüdiger
7.	20	-	MODOLO Sacha
8.	16	-	EWAN Caleb
9.	13	-	GREIPEL André
10.	10	-	KUZNETSOV Vyacheslav
11.	7	-	BAUHAUS Phil
12.	5	-	RICHEZE Ariel Maximiliano
13.	3	-	MARECZKO Jakub
14.	2	-	SAVITSKY Ivan
15.	1	-	MEZGEC Luka

pinkki ens. kertaa:	40	-	
punainen ens. kertaa:	30	-	
sininen ens. kertaa:	30	-	
valkoinen ens. kertaa:	20	-	
pinkki yllä:	20	-	DUMOULIN Tom
punainen yllä:	15	-	GAVIRIA RENDON Fernando
sininen yllä:	15	-	FRAILE MATARRANZ Omar
valkoinen yllä:	10	-	JUNGELS Bob
eniten irti:	10	-	MOHORIC Matej
paras joukkue:	5	-	ORICA - SCOTT

Tulokset 

1.	233	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
2.	210	Team Pink Dreamers
3.	200	Helmez
4.	195	Hokku
5.	195	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
6.	175	Paolo
7.	170	Team Centerplace
8.	160	Mansemankelin joukkue
9.	145	maupa
10.	126	Team Groupetto
11.	115	Squadra di ghiaccio
12.	101	Cybbe
13.	100	Salaliittoteoria
14.	98	team tiger
15.	95	Team OK
16.	92	Googol
17.	80	Tenbosse
18.	75	M. Rontti
19.	73	Indurain
20.	71	Velluz
21.	70	Team Kossu
22.	70	pulmark
23.	70	mjjk
24.	70	ANDY&FRÄNCK
25.	60	TetedeCourse
26.	30	Esa S
27.	25	JandoA
28.	10	PK30

Tilanne 

1.	1938	Helmez
2.	1912	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
3.	1769	Hokku
4.	1760	Team Pink Dreamers
5.	1755	Mansemankelin joukkue
6.	1608	Tenbosse
7.	1602	Cybbe
8.	1577	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
9.	1479	Squadra di ghiaccio
10.	1433	Team Groupetto
11.	1418	Team Centerplace
12.	1351	Googol
13.	1350	maupa
14.	1336	Team OK
15.	1299	Team Kossu
16.	1287	Paolo
17.	1277	team tiger
18.	1247	pulmark
19.	1237	Salaliittoteoria
20.	1154	Esa S
21.	1039	Indurain
22.	960	TetedeCourse
23.	894	PK30
24.	883	mjjk
25.	881	M. Rontti
26.	855	JandoA
27.	833	Velluz
28.	818	ANDY&FRÄNCK

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	14	*

1.	100	-	DUMOULIN Tom
2.	70	-	ZAKARIN Ilnur
3.	50	-	LANDA MEANA Mikel
4.	35	-	QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
5.	30	-	PINOT Thibaut
6.	25	-	YATES Adam
7.	20	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
8.	16	-	PELLIZOTTI Franco
9.	13	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
10.	10	-	KANGERT Tanel
11.	7	-	POZZOVIVO Domenico
12.	5	-	HIRT Jan
13.	3	-	REICHENBACH Sébastien
14.	2	-	KONRAD Patrick
15.	1	-	ANTON HERNANDEZ Igor

pinkki ens. kertaa:	40	-	
punainen ens. kertaa:	30	-	
sininen ens. kertaa:	30	-	DUMOULIN Tom
valkoinen ens. kertaa:	20	-	
pinkki yllä:	20	-	DUMOULIN Tom
punainen yllä:	15	-	GAVIRIA RENDON Fernando
sininen yllä:	15	-	FRAILE MATARRANZ Omar
valkoinen yllä:	10	-	JUNGELS Bob
eniten irti:	10	-	MARTINEZ Daniel Felipe
paras joukkue:	5	-	BAHRAIN - MERIDA 

Tulokset 

1.	292	JandoA
2.	267	Mansemankelin joukkue
3.	262	Team Kossu
4.	240	Team OK
5.	227	Googol
6.	223	Squadra di ghiaccio
7.	222	maupa
8.	220	ANDY&FRÄNCK
9.	217	Tenbosse
10.	215	Team Pink Dreamers
11.	215	mjjk
12.	213	Salaliittoteoria
13.	212	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
14.	212	M. Rontti
15.	210	Helmez
16.	207	Team Groupetto
17.	205	Hokku
18.	205	TetedeCourse
19.	202	Paolo
20.	197	Esa S
21.	197	PK30
22.	195	team tiger
23.	190	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
24.	185	Cybbe
25.	185	pulmark
26.	77	Team Centerplace
27.	62	Velluz
28.	48	Indurain

Tilanne 

1.	2148	Helmez
2.	2102	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
3.	2022	Mansemankelin joukkue
4.	1975	Team Pink Dreamers
5.	1974	Hokku
6.	1825	Tenbosse
7.	1789	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
8.	1787	Cybbe
9.	1702	Squadra di ghiaccio
10.	1640	Team Groupetto
11.	1578	Googol
12.	1576	Team OK
13.	1572	maupa
14.	1561	Team Kossu
15.	1495	Team Centerplace
16.	1489	Paolo
17.	1472	team tiger
18.	1450	Salaliittoteoria
19.	1432	pulmark
20.	1351	Esa S
21.	1165	TetedeCourse
22.	1147	JandoA
23.	1098	mjjk
24.	1093	M. Rontti
25.	1091	PK30
26.	1087	Indurain
27.	1038	ANDY&FRÄNCK
28.	895	Velluz

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	15	*

1.	100	-	JUNGELS Bob
2.	70	-	QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
3.	50	-	PINOT Thibaut
4.	35	-	YATES Adam
5.	30	-	POZZOVIVO Domenico
6.	25	-	KONRAD Patrick
7.	20	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
8.	16	-	DUMOULIN Tom
9.	13	-	ZAKARIN Ilnur
10.	10	-	MOLLEMA Bauke
11.	7	-	POLANC Jan
12.	5	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
13.	3	-	REICHENBACH Sébastien
14.	2	-	LANDA MEANA Mikel
15.	1	-	FORMOLO Davide

pinkki ens. kertaa:	40	-	
punainen ens. kertaa:	30	-	
sininen ens. kertaa:	30	-	
valkoinen ens. kertaa:	20	-	
pinkki yllä:	20	-	DUMOULIN Tom
punainen yllä:	15	-	GAVIRIA RENDON Fernando
sininen yllä:	15	-	FRAILE MATARRANZ Omar
valkoinen yllä:	10	-	JUNGELS Bob
eniten irti:	10	-	DEVENYNS Dries
paras joukkue:	5	-	MOVISTAR TEAM

Tulokset 

1.	273	Googol
2.	258	maupa
3.	244	Esa S
4.	239	PK30
5.	238	Team OK
6.	233	Team Centerplace
7.	226	Mansemankelin joukkue
8.	226	TetedeCourse
9.	219	Hokku
10.	218	Helmez
11.	211	Salaliittoteoria
12.	206	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
13.	204	Paolo
14.	203	Team Pink Dreamers
15.	179	Tenbosse
16.	178	M. Rontti
17.	173	Cybbe
18.	171	JandoA
19.	153	Squadra di ghiaccio
20.	141	Team Groupetto
21.	128	pulmark
22.	118	team tiger
23.	114	mjjk
24.	112	Velluz
25.	107	ANDY&FRÄNCK
26.	106	Team Kossu
27.	78	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
28.	40	Indurain

Tilanne 

1.	2366	Helmez
2.	2248	Mansemankelin joukkue
3.	2193	Hokku
4.	2180	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
5.	2178	Team Pink Dreamers
6.	2004	Tenbosse
7.	1995	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
8.	1960	Cybbe
9.	1855	Squadra di ghiaccio
10.	1851	Googol
11.	1830	maupa
12.	1814	Team OK
13.	1781	Team Groupetto
14.	1728	Team Centerplace
15.	1693	Paolo
16.	1667	Team Kossu
17.	1661	Salaliittoteoria
18.	1595	Esa S
19.	1590	team tiger
20.	1560	pulmark
21.	1391	TetedeCourse
22.	1330	PK30
23.	1318	JandoA
24.	1271	M. Rontti
25.	1212	mjjk
26.	1145	ANDY&FRÄNCK
27.	1127	Indurain
28.	1007	Velluz

----------


## JTu

Hmm, mä saan eri pisteet itselleni noilta vkl etapeilta (14-15). Otitko Googol vaihdot huomioon?

----------


## nilkkapaineet

Tanelille tosiaan toipumisia, mutta tästä pelistä joutuu armotta ulos. Geniezin keskeyttäminen mennyt ihan ohi ;-(
Ulos: KANGERT Tanel - 500, GENIEZ Alexandre - 500
Sisään: POLANC Jan - 500, HIRT Jan - 500 (181 cm, 60 kg!)


Team Happo-Kriisipankki

2500 - NIBALI Vincenzo 
2000 - GAVIRIA Fernando
1500 - DUMOULIN Tom
1000 - JUNGELS Bob 
500 - HIRT Jan 
500 - POLANC Jan
500 - TEKLEHAIMANOT Daniel 
500 - KONRAD Patrick 
500 - STUYVEN Jasper 
500 - BATTAGLIN Enrico 

6/8, yht. 10 000

----------


## OK93

Team OK:

2500 NIBALI Vincenzo
2000 PINOT Thibaut
1500 DUMOULIN Tom
1000 JUNGELS Bob
500 FOLIFOROV Alexander
500 FRAILE Omar
500 POLANC Jan
*500 KANGERT Tanel -> 500 SANCHEZ Luis Leon*
500 STUYVEN Jasper
*500 TIRALONGO Paolo -> 500 CATALDO Dario*

6/8, yht. 10 000

----------


## Googol

> Hmm, mä saan eri pisteet itselleni noilta vkl etapeilta (14-15). Otitko Googol vaihdot huomioon?



Kyl mää muuten, mutta Greipel oli jäänyt vielä joukkueeseen. Saat yhteensä +80.

Kangert -> Cataldo

----------


## Googol

Laitetaan vielä tulosennuste:

1.	4521	Helmez
2.	4441	Mansemankelin joukkue
3.	4390	maupa
4.	4380	Hokku
5.	4030	Team Groupetto
6.	4026	Googol
7.	4024	Team Pink Dreamers
8.	3888	pulmark
9.	3872	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
10.	3814	Tenbosse
11.	3767	Team OK
12.	3710	Salaliittoteoria
13.	3633	Esa S
14.	3596	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
15.	3563	Team Kossu
16.	3560	Squadra di ghiaccio
17.	3544	JandoA
18.	3540	Cybbe
19.	3520	Team Centerplace
20.	3503	team tiger
21.	3493	Paolo
22.	3467	PK30
23.	3010	TetedeCourse
24.	2969	mjjk
25.	2946	M. Rontti
26.	2643	ANDY&FRÄNCK
27.	2399	Velluz
28.	1938	Indurain

----------


## Jabadabado

Viimeinen vaihto:
Gaviria Fernando - 2000 -> 2000 - Pinot Thibaut

Team Pink Dreamers
2500 - Nibali Vincenzo
2000 - Pinot Thibaut
1500 - Dumoulin Tom
1000 - Jungels Bob
500 - Polanc Jan
500 - Stuyven Jasper
500 - Woods Michael
500 - Teklehaimanot Daniel
500 - Carthy Hugh
500 - Fraile Omar

8/8, yht. 10 000

...katsotaan oliko tyhmä vaihto, vai kerääkö Pinot enemmän pisteitä mitä Gaviriasta olisi varmuudella ilman onnettomuuksia saanut.

----------


## JandoA

4. vaihto:
500 KANGERT Tanel → 500 KONRAD Patrick

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Kruijswijk -> Pinot
Mollema -> Zakarin
Foliforov -> Polanc

2000 Pinot Thibaut
1500 Yates Adam
1500 Zakarin Ilnur
1500 Dumoulin Tom
1000 Jungels Bob
500 Fraile Omar
500 Polanc Jan
500 Carthy Hugh
500 Stuyven Jasper
500 Cataldo Dario

Yhteensä 10 000  
Vaihdot 7/8

----------


## Frosty

Landa ulos, Thibaut Pinot sisään
Geniez ulos, Omar Fraile sisään

3/8

----------


## tiger

Ewan, Haas ja Kangert ulos. Zakarin, Reichenbach ja Pellizotti sisään.


Team Tiger
vaihdot 5/8






1
QUINTANA Nairo
3500

2
ZAKARIN Illnur
1500

3
DUMOULIN Tom
1500

4
BAUHAUS Phil
500

5
REICHENBACH Sebastien
500

6
PELLIZOTTI Franco
500

7
CARTHY Hugh
500

8
FOLIFOROV Alexander
500

9
STUYVEN Jasper
500

10
POLANC Jan
500


yht.
10000

----------


## Paolo

2500 Nibali Vincenzo
1500 Dumoulin Tom
1000 Rosa Diego
1000 Jungels Bob 
1000 Formolo Davide
1000 Pozzovivo Domenico
500 Hermans Ben
500 Cataldo Dario 
500 Polanc Jan
500 Kangert Tanel ---> 500 Reichenbach Sebastien

10 000 Vaihdot 7/8

----------


## TetedeCourse

Jengi alkaa hyytyä - näillä mennään loppuun asti

HERMANS ulos - HIRT sisään
CAMPENAERTS ulos - POLANC sisään
GIBBONS ulos - PETILLI sisään

3500 - QUINTANA Nairo
1500 - DUMOULIN Tom
1000 - JUNGELS Bob
1000 - AMADOR Andrey
500 - WOODS Michael
*500 - HERMANS Ben --> 500 - HIRT Jan*
500 - FREILE Omar
*500 - GIBBONS Ryan --> 500 - PETILLI Simone*
500 - FOLIFOROV Alexander
*500 - CAMPENAERTS Victor --> POLANC Jan*

8/8, YHT 10 000

----------


## Hokku

Gaviria Fernando -> Zakarin Ilnur

2000 - Pinot Thibaut
1500 - Zakarin Ilnur
1500 - Dumoulin Tom
1000 - Jungels Bob
1000 - Formolo David
500 - Cataldo Dario
500 - Polanc Jan
500 - Woods Michael
500 - Foliforov Alexander
500 - Stuyven Jasper




9 500/10 000
7/8

----------


## pulmark

3500 - QUINTANA Nairo
1500 - DUMOULIN Tom
1500 - YATES Adam -> MOLLEMA Bauke(10)
500 - STUYVEN Jasper 
500 - HOFLAND Moreno -> BATTAGLIN Enrico(3)
500 - CATALDO Dario
500 - FRAILE Omar -> CAMPENAERTS Victor(10) -> WOODS Michael(11)
500 - SANCHEZ Luis Leon 
500 - FOLIFOROV Alexander -> POLANC Jan(5) 
500 - HERMANS Ben -> IZAGIRRE Gorka(17)

Yhteensä: 10000/10000
Vaihdot: 6/8

----------


## Centerplace

Team Centerplace vaihto 6/8 Gibbons -> Sanchez LL


2000 PINOT Thibaut
2000 GAVIRIA Fernando
1000 JUNGELS Bob
1000 AMADOR Adnrey
1000 POZZOVIVO Domenico
1000 FORMOLO Davide
500 FRAILE Omar
500 SANCHEZ Luis Leon
500 POLANC Jan
500 HOFLAND Moreno

----------


## Paolo

Viimeinen vaihto:

2500 Nibali Vincenzo
1500 Dumoulin Tom
1000 Rosa Diego ----> 1000 Amador Andrey
1000 Jungels Bob 
1000 Formolo Davide
1000 Pozzovivo Domenico
500 Hermans Ben
500 Cataldo Dario 
500 Polanc Jan
500 Reichenbach Sebastien

10 000 Vaihdot 8/8

----------


## Kossu

(7) Geschke  -> LL Sanchez

Team Kossu
2500 Vincenzo Nibali
1500 Tom Dumoulin
1500 Ilnur Zakarin
1000 Domenico Pozzovivo
1000 Bob Jungels
500 Jan Polanc
500 Omar Fraile
500 Jasper Stuyven
500 Luis Leon Sanchez
500 Michael Woods

Vaihdot 7/8 rahat 10000/10000

Aimo Nivaska: Voitte jäädä pelaan jos haluutte mutta pakko ei oo kerta me ollaan hävitty tää peli.

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	16	*

1.	100	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
2.	70	-	LANDA MEANA Mikel
3.	50	-	QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
4.	35	-	POZZOVIVO Domenico
5.	30	-	ZAKARIN Ilnur
6.	25	-	FORMOLO Davide
7.	20	-	MOLLEMA Bauke
8.	16	-	JUNGELS Bob
9.	13	-	YATES Adam
10.	10	-	PINOT Thibaut
11.	7	-	HIRT Jan
12.	5	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
13.	3	-	DUMOULIN Tom
14.	2	-	POLANC Jan
15.	1	-	MONFORT Maxime

pinkki ens. kertaa:	40	-	
punainen ens. kertaa:	30	-	
sininen ens. kertaa:	30	-	LANDA MEANA Mikel
valkoinen ens. kertaa:	20	-	
pinkki yllä:	20	-	DUMOULIN Tom
punainen yllä:	15	-	GAVIRIA RENDON Fernando
sininen yllä:	15	-	FRAILE MATARRANZ Omar
valkoinen yllä:	10	-	JUNGELS Bob
eniten irti:	10	-	LANDA MEANA Mikel
paras joukkue:	5	-	MOVISTAR TEAM

Tulokset 

1.	231	Team Kossu
2.	219	Tenbosse
3.	211	Paolo
4.	176	Team Pink Dreamers
5.	176	Team OK
6.	176	mjjk
7.	173	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
8.	164	Squadra di ghiaccio
9.	158	ANDY&FRÄNCK
10.	156	Googol
11.	152	Velluz
12.	151	Cybbe
13.	150	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
14.	146	Mansemankelin joukkue
15.	141	Esa S
16.	136	maupa
17.	133	Team Centerplace
18.	126	PK30
19.	124	TetedeCourse
20.	119	Helmez
21.	119	Team Groupetto
22.	119	Salaliittoteoria
23.	113	JandoA
24.	101	Hokku
25.	100	pulmark
26.	93	M. Rontti
27.	80	team tiger
28.	18	Indurain

Tilanne 

1.	2485	Helmez
2.	2410	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
3.	2394	Mansemankelin joukkue
4.	2354	Team Pink Dreamers
5.	2294	Hokku
6.	2223	Tenbosse
7.	2168	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
8.	2111	Cybbe
9.	2079	Squadra di ghiaccio
10.	2007	Googol
11.	1990	Team OK
12.	1966	maupa
13.	1904	Paolo
14.	1900	Team Groupetto
15.	1898	Team Kossu
16.	1861	Team Centerplace
17.	1780	Salaliittoteoria
18.	1736	Esa S
19.	1670	team tiger
20.	1660	pulmark
21.	1515	TetedeCourse
22.	1456	PK30
23.	1431	JandoA
24.	1388	mjjk
25.	1364	M. Rontti
26.	1303	ANDY&FRÄNCK
27.	1159	Velluz
28.	1145	Indurain

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	17	*

1.	100	-	ROLLAND Pierre
2.	70	-	FARIA DA COSTA Rui Alberto
3.	50	-	IZAGUIRRE INSAUSTI Gorka
4.	35	-	SUTHERLAND Rory
5.	30	-	BUSATO Matteo
6.	25	-	DEVENYNS Dries
7.	20	-	GROSSSCHARTNER Felix
8.	16	-	FRAILE MATARRANZ Omar
9.	13	-	WOODS Michael
10.	10	-	BERNARD Julien
11.	7	-	AMEZQUETA MORENO Julen
12.	5	-	MONFORT Maxime
13.	3	-	VAN GARDEREN Tejay
14.	2	-	DE PLUS Laurens
15.	1	-	CONTI Valerio

pinkki ens. kertaa:	40	-	
punainen ens. kertaa:	30	-	
sininen ens. kertaa:	30	-	
valkoinen ens. kertaa:	20	-	
pinkki yllä:	20	-	DUMOULIN Tom
punainen yllä:	15	-	GAVIRIA RENDON Fernando
sininen yllä:	15	-	LANDA MEANA Mikel
valkoinen yllä:	10	-	JUNGELS Bob
eniten irti:	10	-	MOHORIC Matej
paras joukkue:	5	-	UAE - TEAMEMIRATES

Tulokset 

1.	116	Helmez
2.	116	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
3.	101	Team Groupetto
4.	88	pulmark
5.	85	Indurain
6.	69	TetedeCourse
7.	66	Mansemankelin joukkue
8.	64	Team Pink Dreamers
9.	64	Googol
10.	64	maupa
11.	64	Team Kossu
12.	58	Tenbosse
13.	51	Squadra di ghiaccio
14.	51	Team OK
15.	51	Salaliittoteoria
16.	51	mjjk
17.	50	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
18.	48	Hokku
19.	48	Cybbe
20.	48	PK30
21.	46	Team Centerplace
22.	35	Paolo
23.	35	Esa S
24.	25	team tiger
25.	25	JandoA
26.	25	M. Rontti
27.	20	ANDY&FRÄNCK
28.	11	Velluz

Tilanne 

1.	2601	Helmez
2.	2526	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
3.	2460	Mansemankelin joukkue
4.	2418	Team Pink Dreamers
5.	2342	Hokku
6.	2281	Tenbosse
7.	2218	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
8.	2159	Cybbe
9.	2130	Squadra di ghiaccio
10.	2071	Googol
11.	2041	Team OK
12.	2030	maupa
13.	2001	Team Groupetto
14.	1962	Team Kossu
15.	1939	Paolo
16.	1907	Team Centerplace
17.	1831	Salaliittoteoria
18.	1771	Esa S
19.	1748	pulmark
20.	1695	team tiger
21.	1584	TetedeCourse
22.	1504	PK30
23.	1456	JandoA
24.	1439	mjjk
25.	1389	M. Rontti
26.	1323	ANDY&FRÄNCK
27.	1230	Indurain
28.	1170	Velluz

----------


## OK93

Team OK:

2500 NIBALI Vincenzo
2000 PINOT Thibaut
1500 DUMOULIN Tom
1000 JUNGELS Bob
*500 FOLIFOROV Alexander -> 500 BRUTT Pavel*
500 FRAILE Omar
500 POLANC Jan
500 SANCHEZ Luis Leon
500 STUYVEN Jasper
500 CATALDO Dario

7/8, yht. 10 000

----------


## Centerplace

Team Centerplace vaihdot 7 ja 8/8. Amador -> Rolland ja Hofland ->  Kiryienka

Jämäpisteet himaan ja kiitokset Googolille. Heinäkuussa uudestaa.


2000 PINOT Thibaut
2000 GAVIRIA Fernando
1000 JUNGELS Bob
1000 ROLLAND Pierre
1000 POZZOVIVO Domenico
1000 FORMOLO Davide
500 FRAILE Omar
500 SANCHEZ Luis Leon
500 POLANC Jan
500 KIRYIENKA Vasil

----------


## maupa

Woods -> Kiryienka

----------


## pulmark

3500 - QUINTANA Nairo
1500 - DUMOULIN Tom
1500 - YATES Adam -> MOLLEMA Bauke(10)
500 - STUYVEN Jasper 
500 - HOFLAND Moreno -> BATTAGLIN Enrico(3) -> VAN EMDEN Jos(21)
500 - CATALDO Dario
500 - FRAILE Omar -> CAMPENAERTS Victor(10) -> WOODS Michael(11) -> KIRYIENKA Vasil(21)
500 - SANCHEZ Luis Leon 
500 - FOLIFOROV Alexander -> POLANC Jan(5) 
500 - HERMANS Ben -> IZAGIRRE Gorka(17)

Yhteensä: 10000/10000
Vaihdot: 8/8

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Carthy -> Kiryienka

2000 Pinot Thibaut
1500 Yates Adam
1500 Zakarin Ilnur
1500 Dumoulin Tom
1000 Jungels Bob
500 Fraile Omar
500 Polanc Jan
500 Kiryienka Vasil
500 Stuyven Jasper
500 Cataldo Dario

Yhteensä 10 000  
Vaihdot 8/8

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	18	*

1.	100	-	VAN GARDEREN Tejay
2.	70	-	LANDA MEANA Mikel
3.	50	-	PINOT Thibaut
4.	35	-	POZZOVIVO Domenico
5.	30	-	HIRT Jan
6.	25	-	ZAKARIN Ilnur
7.	20	-	KRUIJSWIJK Steven
8.	16	-	MOLLEMA Bauke
9.	13	-	DUMOULIN Tom
10.	10	-	QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
11.	7	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
12.	5	-	YATES Adam
13.	3	-	REICHENBACH Sébastien
14.	2	-	CATALDO Dario
15.	1	-	FORMOLO Davide

pinkki ens. kertaa:	40	-	
punainen ens. kertaa:	30	-	
sininen ens. kertaa:	30	-	
valkoinen ens. kertaa:	20	-	
pinkki yllä:	20	-	DUMOULIN Tom
punainen yllä:	15	-	GAVIRIA RENDON Fernando
sininen yllä:	15	-	LANDA MEANA Mikel
valkoinen yllä:	10	-	JUNGELS Bob
eniten irti:	10	-	BERHANE TEWELDEMEDHIN Natnael 
paras joukkue:	5	-	MOVISTAR TEAM

Tulokset 

1.	166	Tenbosse
2.	151	maupa
3.	150	JandoA
4.	145	Esa S
5.	138	Team Groupetto
6.	136	PK30
7.	125	Salaliittoteoria
8.	121	Hokku
9.	118	Mansemankelin joukkue
10.	116	Team Centerplace
11.	113	Squadra di ghiaccio
12.	110	Team Kossu
13.	102	Team OK
14.	102	mjjk
15.	100	Team Pink Dreamers
16.	97	Velluz
17.	96	Paolo
18.	95	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
19.	95	Googol
20.	93	TetedeCourse
21.	93	ANDY&FRÄNCK
22.	92	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
23.	86	Helmez
24.	76	team tiger
25.	71	pulmark
26.	53	M. Rontti
27.	52	Cybbe
28.	25	Indurain

Tilanne 

1.	2687	Helmez
2.	2618	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
3.	2578	Mansemankelin joukkue
4.	2518	Team Pink Dreamers
5.	2463	Hokku
6.	2447	Tenbosse
7.	2313	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
8.	2243	Squadra di ghiaccio
9.	2211	Cybbe
10.	2181	maupa
11.	2166	Googol
12.	2139	Team Groupetto
13.	2072	Team Kossu
14.	2035	Paolo
15.	2023	Team Centerplace
16.	2016	Team OK
17.	1956	Salaliittoteoria
18.	1916	Esa S
19.	1819	pulmark
20.	1771	team tiger
21.	1677	TetedeCourse
22.	1640	PK30
23.	1606	JandoA
24.	1541	mjjk
25.	1442	M. Rontti
26.	1416	ANDY&FRÄNCK
27.	1267	Velluz
28.	1255	Indurain

*	ETAPPI	19	*

1.	100	-	LANDA MEANA Mikel
2.	70	-	FARIA DA COSTA Rui Alberto
3.	50	-	ROLLAND Pierre
4.	35	-	BILBAO LÓPEZ DE ARMENTIA Pello
5.	30	-	HENAO GOMEZ Sebastian
6.	25	-	SHALUNOV Evgeny
7.	20	-	SANCHEZ GIL Luis Leon
8.	16	-	BUSATO Matteo
9.	13	-	ROTA Lorenzo
10.	10	-	KOSHEVOY Ilia
11.	7	-	PINOT Thibaut
12.	5	-	POZZOVIVO Domenico
13.	3	-	ZAKARIN Ilnur
14.	2	-	JUNGELS Bob
15.	1	-	YATES Adam

pinkki ens. kertaa:	40	-	
punainen ens. kertaa:	30	-	
sininen ens. kertaa:	30	-	
valkoinen ens. kertaa:	20	-	
pinkki yllä:	20	-	DUMOULIN Tom
punainen yllä:	15	-	GAVIRIA RENDON Fernando
sininen yllä:	15	-	LANDA MEANA Mikel
valkoinen yllä:	10	-	YATES Adam
eniten irti:	10	-	BILBAO LÓPEZ DE ARMENTIA Pello
paras joukkue:	5	-	ASTANA PRO TEAM

Tulokset 

1.	147	Tenbosse
2.	136	Indurain
3.	102	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
4.	76	JandoA
5.	70	Mansemankelin joukkue
6.	59	Team OK
7.	55	Team Kossu
8.	54	Team Centerplace
9.	53	Helmez
10.	50	pulmark
11.	48	Salaliittoteoria
12.	39	maupa
13.	39	PK30
14.	37	Hokku
15.	37	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
16.	37	ANDY&FRÄNCK
17.	34	Team Groupetto
18.	34	Esa S
19.	34	mjjk
20.	32	Googol
21.	32	Paolo
22.	31	M. Rontti
23.	29	Team Pink Dreamers
24.	29	Squadra di ghiaccio
25.	27	Cybbe
26.	23	team tiger
27.	22	TetedeCourse
28.	12	Velluz

Tilanne 

1.	2740	Helmez
2.	2720	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
3.	2648	Mansemankelin joukkue
4.	2594	Tenbosse
5.	2547	Team Pink Dreamers
6.	2500	Hokku
7.	2350	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
8.	2272	Squadra di ghiaccio
9.	2238	Cybbe
10.	2220	maupa
11.	2198	Googol
12.	2173	Team Groupetto
13.	2127	Team Kossu
14.	2077	Team Centerplace
15.	2075	Team OK
16.	2067	Paolo
17.	2004	Salaliittoteoria
18.	1950	Esa S
19.	1869	pulmark
20.	1794	team tiger
21.	1699	TetedeCourse
22.	1682	JandoA
23.	1679	PK30
24.	1575	mjjk
25.	1473	M. Rontti
26.	1453	ANDY&FRÄNCK
27.	1391	Indurain
28.	1279	Velluz

----------


## Googol

*	ETAPPI	20	*

1.	100	-	PINOT Thibaut
2.	70	-	ZAKARIN Ilnur
3.	50	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
4.	35	-	POZZOVIVO Domenico
5.	30	-	QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
6.	25	-	JUNGELS Bob
7.	20	-	YATES Adam
8.	16	-	REICHENBACH Sébastien
9.	13	-	MOLLEMA Bauke
10.	10	-	DUMOULIN Tom
11.	7	-	HIRT Jan
12.	5	-	KONRAD Patrick
13.	3	-	FRAILE MATARRANZ Omar
14.	2	-	DUPONT Hubert
15.	1	-	POLANC Jan

pinkki ens. kertaa:	40	-	
punainen ens. kertaa:	30	-	
sininen ens. kertaa:	30	-	
valkoinen ens. kertaa:	20	-	
pinkki yllä:	20	-	QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
punainen yllä:	15	-	GAVIRIA RENDON Fernando
sininen yllä:	15	-	LANDA MEANA Mikel
valkoinen yllä:	10	-	YATES Adam
eniten irti:	10	-	DEVENYNS Dries
paras joukkue:	5	-	AG2R LA MONDIALE

Tulokset 

1.	256	JandoA
2.	239	Salaliittoteoria
3.	206	Hokku
4.	199	Team Kossu
5.	192	maupa
6.	191	Velluz
7.	189	Team Pink Dreamers
8.	189	Esa S
9.	189	mjjk
10.	188	Team OK
11.	184	Team Centerplace
12.	178	Team Groupetto
13.	176	PK30
14.	164	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
15.	164	Mansemankelin joukkue
16.	160	ANDY&FRÄNCK
17.	147	team tiger
18.	142	Paolo
19.	138	Squadra di ghiaccio
20.	129	Googol
21.	113	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
22.	97	Helmez
23.	96	TetedeCourse
24.	96	M. Rontti
25.	90	Tenbosse
26.	86	Cybbe
27.	74	pulmark
28.	30	Indurain

Tilanne 

1.	2884	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
2.	2837	Helmez
3.	2812	Mansemankelin joukkue
4.	2736	Team Pink Dreamers
5.	2706	Hokku
6.	2684	Tenbosse
7.	2463	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
8.	2412	maupa
9.	2410	Squadra di ghiaccio
10.	2351	Team Groupetto
11.	2327	Googol
12.	2326	Team Kossu
13.	2324	Cybbe
14.	2263	Team OK
15.	2261	Team Centerplace
16.	2243	Salaliittoteoria
17.	2209	Paolo
18.	2139	Esa S
19.	1943	pulmark
20.	1941	team tiger
21.	1938	JandoA
22.	1855	PK30
23.	1795	TetedeCourse
24.	1764	mjjk
25.	1613	ANDY&FRÄNCK
26.	1569	M. Rontti
27.	1470	Velluz
28.	1421	Indurain

*	ETAPPI	21	*

1.	100	-	VAN EMDEN Jos
2.	70	-	DUMOULIN Tom
3.	50	-	QUINZIATO Manuel
4.	35	-	KIRYIENKA Vasil
5.	30	-	ROSSKOPF Joey
6.	25	-	BARTA Jan
7.	20	-	PREIDLER Georg
8.	16	-	JUNGELS Bob
9.	13	-	TRATNIK Jan
10.	10	-	AMADOR BIKKAZAKOVA Andrey
11.	7	-	BIALOBLOCKI Marcin
12.	5	-	PEDERSEN Mads
13.	3	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
14.	2	-	LUDVIGSSON Tobias
15.	1	-	HEPBURN Michael

pinkki ens. kertaa:	40	-	
punainen ens. kertaa:	30	-	
sininen ens. kertaa:	30	-	
valkoinen ens. kertaa:	20	-	
pinkki yllä:	20	-	QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
punainen yllä:	15	-	GAVIRIA RENDON Fernando
sininen yllä:	15	-	LANDA MEANA Mikel
valkoinen yllä:	10	-	YATES Adam
eniten irti:	10	-	
paras joukkue:	5	-	BMC RACING TEAM

Tulokset 

1.	225	pulmark
2.	131	maupa
3.	131	Salaliittoteoria
4.	116	TetedeCourse
5.	113	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
6.	111	Helmez
7.	106	Mansemankelin joukkue
8.	106	Tenbosse
9.	106	Googol
10.	104	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
11.	104	Paolo
12.	100	M. Rontti
13.	96	Team Groupetto
14.	96	PK30
15.	90	team tiger
16.	89	Team Pink Dreamers
17.	89	Team Kossu
18.	89	Cybbe
19.	89	Team OK
20.	89	mjjk
21.	86	Hokku
22.	86	Squadra di ghiaccio
23.	86	Esa S
24.	80	JandoA
25.	73	ANDY&FRÄNCK
26.	66	Team Centerplace
27.	10	Indurain
28.	3	Velluz

Tilanne 

1.	2997	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
2.	2948	Helmez
3.	2918	Mansemankelin joukkue
4.	2825	Team Pink Dreamers
5.	2792	Hokku
6.	2790	Tenbosse
7.	2567	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
8.	2543	maupa
9.	2496	Squadra di ghiaccio
10.	2447	Team Groupetto
11.	2433	Googol
12.	2415	Team Kossu
13.	2413	Cybbe
14.	2374	Salaliittoteoria
15.	2352	Team OK
16.	2327	Team Centerplace
17.	2313	Paolo
18.	2225	Esa S
19.	2168	pulmark
20.	2031	team tiger
21.	2018	JandoA
22.	1951	PK30
23.	1911	TetedeCourse
24.	1853	mjjk
25.	1686	ANDY&FRÄNCK
26.	1669	M. Rontti
27.	1473	Velluz
28.	1431	Indurain

----------


## Googol

*ALKUPERÄISTEN AJAJIEN BONUS*

Tulokset 

1.	418	Helmez
2.	350	Team Groupetto
3.	336	Squadra di ghiaccio
4.	323	maupa
5.	306	pulmark
6.	289	team tiger
7.	284	Indurain
8.	260	Googol
9.	259	JandoA
10.	252	Salaliittoteoria
11.	247	Hokku
12.	237	Tenbosse
13.	209	Velluz
14.	206	M. Rontti
15.	194	PK30
16.	182	Team Pink Dreamers
17.	182	ANDY&FRÄNCK
18.	170	Mansemankelin joukkue
19.	164	Team Kossu
20.	157	Cybbe
21.	157	Team OK
22.	151	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
23.	149	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
24.	138	Paolo
25.	133	mjjk
26.	118	Esa S
27.	101	TetedeCourse
28.	79	Team Centerplace

Tilanne 

1.	3366	Helmez
2.	3146	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
3.	3088	Mansemankelin joukkue
4.	3039	Hokku
5.	3027	Tenbosse
6.	3007	Team Pink Dreamers
7.	2866	maupa
8.	2832	Squadra di ghiaccio
9.	2797	Team Groupetto
10.	2718	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
11.	2693	Googol
12.	2626	Salaliittoteoria
13.	2579	Team Kossu
14.	2570	Cybbe
15.	2509	Team OK
16.	2474	pulmark
17.	2451	Paolo
18.	2406	Team Centerplace
19.	2343	Esa S
20.	2320	team tiger
21.	2277	JandoA
22.	2145	PK30
23.	2012	TetedeCourse
24.	1986	mjjk
25.	1875	M. Rontti
26.	1868	ANDY&FRÄNCK
27.	1715	Indurain
28.	1682	Velluz

*	TEAM	CLASSIFICATION	*

1.	2	-	MOVISTAR TEAM
2.	1	-	AG2R LA MONDIALE
3.	1	-	FDJ

Tulokset 

1.	117	Team Groupetto
2.	75	Velluz
3.	63	Googol
4.	62	PK30
5.	62	TetedeCourse
6.	52	pulmark
7.	47	team tiger
8.	46	maupa
9.	42	Helmez
10.	42	Esa S
11.	42	JandoA
12.	42	M. Rontti
13.	33	Team Centerplace
14.	23	Paolo
15.	21	Mansemankelin joukkue
16.	21	Hokku
17.	21	Tenbosse
18.	21	Team Kossu
19.	12	Team OK
20.	12	mjjk
21.	9	ANDY&FRÄNCK
22.	8	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
23.	6	Team Pink Dreamers
24.	6	Salaliittoteoria
25.	5	Squadra di ghiaccio
26.	0	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
27.	0	Cybbe
28.	0	Indurain

Tilanne 

1.	3408	Helmez
2.	3154	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
3.	3109	Mansemankelin joukkue
4.	3060	Hokku
5.	3048	Tenbosse
6.	3013	Team Pink Dreamers
7.	2914	Team Groupetto
8.	2912	maupa
9.	2837	Squadra di ghiaccio
10.	2756	Googol
11.	2718	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
12.	2632	Salaliittoteoria
13.	2600	Team Kossu
14.	2570	Cybbe
15.	2526	pulmark
16.	2521	Team OK
17.	2474	Paolo
18.	2439	Team Centerplace
19.	2385	Esa S
20.	2367	team tiger
21.	2319	JandoA
22.	2207	PK30
23.	2074	TetedeCourse
24.	1998	mjjk
25.	1917	M. Rontti
26.	1877	ANDY&FRÄNCK
27.	1757	Velluz
28.	1715	Indurain

----------


## Googol

*	YOUTH	CLASSIFICATION	*

1.	5	-	JUNGELS Bob
2.	4	-	YATES Adam
3.	3	-	FORMOLO Davide
4.	2	-	POLANC Jan
5.	1	-	DE PLUS Laurens

Tulokset 

1.	213	Helmez
2.	202	Hokku
3.	201	Salaliittoteoria
4.	192	PK30
5.	180	Paolo
6.	168	Tenbosse
7.	155	Esa S
8.	153	Team Centerplace
9.	139	Team Pink Dreamers
10.	139	maupa
11.	139	Googol
12.	139	Cybbe
13.	119	Mansemankelin joukkue
14.	108	JandoA
15.	108	M. Rontti
16.	105	Squadra di ghiaccio
17.	97	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
18.	90	TetedeCourse
19.	84	Indurain
20.	80	Team OK
21.	63	ANDY&FRÄNCK
22.	62	mjjk
23.	58	Team Kossu
24.	34	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
25.	34	pulmark
26.	30	Team Groupetto
27.	30	team tiger
28.	26	Velluz

Tilanne 

1.	3621	Helmez
2.	3262	Hokku
3.	3228	Mansemankelin joukkue
4.	3216	Tenbosse
5.	3188	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
6.	3152	Team Pink Dreamers
7.	3051	maupa
8.	2944	Team Groupetto
9.	2942	Squadra di ghiaccio
10.	2895	Googol
11.	2833	Salaliittoteoria
12.	2815	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
13.	2709	Cybbe
14.	2658	Team Kossu
15.	2654	Paolo
16.	2601	Team OK
17.	2592	Team Centerplace
18.	2560	pulmark
19.	2540	Esa S
20.	2427	JandoA
21.	2399	PK30
22.	2397	team tiger
23.	2164	TetedeCourse
24.	2060	mjjk
25.	2025	M. Rontti
26.	1940	ANDY&FRÄNCK
27.	1799	Indurain
28.	1783	Velluz

*	MOUNTAINS	CLASSIFICATION	*

1.	10	-	LANDA MEANA Mikel
2.	7	-	SANCHEZ GIL Luis Leon
3.	5	-	FRAILE MATARRANZ Omar
4.	3	-	QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
5.	3	-	ROLLAND Pierre
6.	2	-	ZAKARIN Ilnur
7.	2	-	ANTON HERNANDEZ Igor
8.	1	-	DUMOULIN Tom
9.	1	-	POZZOVIVO Domenico
10.	1	-	PINOT Thibaut

Tulokset 

1.	328	Mansemankelin joukkue
2.	243	JandoA
3.	231	pulmark
4.	179	Team Centerplace
5.	175	Tenbosse
6.	171	Team OK
7.	159	Team Groupetto
8.	147	Indurain
9.	140	Team Kossu
10.	137	Salaliittoteoria
11.	136	Googol
12.	126	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
13.	105	TetedeCourse
14.	95	maupa
15.	94	team tiger
16.	75	M. Rontti
17.	68	Team Pink Dreamers
18.	54	Esa S
19.	54	mjjk
20.	51	Squadra di ghiaccio
21.	46	PK30
22.	43	Hokku
23.	42	Helmez
24.	33	Velluz
25.	18	ANDY&FRÄNCK
26.	16	Paolo
27.	12	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
28.	9	Cybbe

Tilanne 

1.	3663	Helmez
2.	3556	Mansemankelin joukkue
3.	3391	Tenbosse
4.	3314	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
5.	3305	Hokku
6.	3220	Team Pink Dreamers
7.	3146	maupa
8.	3103	Team Groupetto
9.	3031	Googol
10.	2993	Squadra di ghiaccio
11.	2970	Salaliittoteoria
12.	2827	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
13.	2798	Team Kossu
14.	2791	pulmark
15.	2772	Team OK
16.	2771	Team Centerplace
17.	2718	Cybbe
18.	2670	Paolo
19.	2670	JandoA
20.	2594	Esa S
21.	2491	team tiger
22.	2445	PK30
23.	2269	TetedeCourse
24.	2114	mjjk
25.	2100	M. Rontti
26.	1958	ANDY&FRÄNCK
27.	1946	Indurain
28.	1816	Velluz

----------


## Googol

*	POINTS	CLASSIFICATION	*

1.	10	-	GAVIRIA RENDON Fernando
2.	7	-	STUYVEN Jasper
3.	5	-	BENNETT Sam
4.	3	-	TEKLEHAYMANOT Daniel
5.	3	-	POSTLBERGER Lukas
6.	2	-	DUMOULIN Tom
7.	2	-	BRUTT Pavel
8.	1	-	SBARAGLI Kristian
9.	1	-	ZHUPA Eugert
10.	1	-	FERRARI Roberto

Tulokset 

1.	381	Helmez
2.	324	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
3.	210	Squadra di ghiaccio
4.	208	Cybbe
5.	200	Team Pink Dreamers
6.	189	Team Groupetto
7.	189	pulmark
8.	189	team tiger
9.	187	Mansemankelin joukkue
10.	175	Tenbosse
11.	175	Salaliittoteoria
12.	175	Team OK
13.	173	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
14.	171	Hokku
15.	171	Team Kossu
16.	171	mjjk
17.	171	M. Rontti
18.	165	ANDY&FRÄNCK
19.	147	Velluz
20.	129	Googol
21.	120	Team Centerplace
22.	81	Esa S
23.	67	PK30
24.	42	maupa
25.	24	JandoA
26.	24	TetedeCourse
27.	21	Indurain
28.	16	Paolo

Tilanne 

1.	4044	Helmez
2.	3743	Mansemankelin joukkue
3.	3566	Tenbosse
4.	3487	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
5.	3476	Hokku
6.	3420	Team Pink Dreamers
7.	3292	Team Groupetto
8.	3203	Squadra di ghiaccio
9.	3188	maupa
10.	3160	Googol
11.	3151	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
12.	3145	Salaliittoteoria
13.	2980	pulmark
14.	2969	Team Kossu
15.	2947	Team OK
16.	2926	Cybbe
17.	2891	Team Centerplace
18.	2694	JandoA
19.	2686	Paolo
20.	2680	team tiger
21.	2675	Esa S
22.	2512	PK30
23.	2293	TetedeCourse
24.	2285	mjjk
25.	2271	M. Rontti
26.	2123	ANDY&FRÄNCK
27.	1967	Indurain
28.	1963	Velluz

----------


## Googol

*	POINTS	CLASSIFICATION	*

1.	25	-	DUMOULIN Tom
2.	20	-	QUINTANA ROJAS Nairo Alexander
3.	18	-	NIBALI Vincenzo
4.	16	-	PINOT Thibaut
5.	15	-	ZAKARIN Ilnur
6.	14	-	POZZOVIVO Domenico
7.	13	-	MOLLEMA Bauke
8.	12	-	JUNGELS Bob
9.	11	-	YATES Adam
10.	10	-	FORMOLO Davide
11.	7	-	POLANC Jan
12.	7	-	HIRT Jan
13.	6	-	MONFORT Maxime
14.	6	-	CATALDO Dario
15.	5	-	REICHENBACH Sébastien
16.	3	-	KONRAD Patrick
17.	2	-	LANDA MEANA Mikel
18.	2	-	AMADOR BIKKAZAKOVA Andrey
19.	1	-	DUPONT Hubert
20.	1	-	VAN GARDEREN Tejay

Tulokset 

1.	1704	JandoA
2.	1656	maupa
3.	1503	Esa S
4.	1446	PK30
5.	1421	Googol
6.	1364	Hokku
7.	1352	Paolo
8.	1346	pulmark
9.	1331	Team Kossu
10.	1260	Tenbosse
11.	1257	Mansemankelin joukkue
12.	1180	mjjk
13.	1150	team tiger
14.	1145	Team Pink Dreamers
15.	1139	Salaliittoteoria
16.	1125	Team Groupetto
17.	1098	Team OK
18.	1098	M. Rontti
19.	1083	ANDY&FRÄNCK
20.	1033	Helmez
21.	1029	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
22.	1002	TetedeCourse
23.	955	Velluz
24.	932	Cybbe
25.	922	Team Centerplace
26.	857	Squadra di ghiaccio
27.	764	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
28.	231	Indurain

Lopputulokset  

1.	5077	Helmez
2.	5000	Mansemankelin joukkue
3.	4844	maupa
4.	4840	Hokku
5.	4826	Tenbosse
6.	4581	Googol
7.	4565	Team Pink Dreamers
8.	4417	Team Groupetto
9.	4398	JandoA
10.	4326	pulmark
11.	4300	Team Kossu
12.	4284	Salaliittoteoria
13.	4251	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
14.	4180	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
15.	4178	Esa S
16.	4060	Squadra di ghiaccio
17.	4045	Team OK
18.	4038	Paolo
19.	3958	PK30
20.	3858	Cybbe
21.	3830	team tiger
22.	3813	Team Centerplace
23.	3465	mjjk
24.	3369	M. Rontti
25.	3295	TetedeCourse
26.	3206	ANDY&FRÄNCK
27.	2918	Velluz
28.	2198	Indurain

----------


## maupa

Podium! Kiitos pelistä taas!

----------


## pulmark

Viime hetkellä nousu TOP10, onnittelut voittajille ja kiitokset Googolille järjestelyistä !

----------


## Kossu

Onnittelut voittajille! Taisi olla Helmez ainoa, jolla oli Gaviria alkuperäisessä joukkueessa. Siinä ehkä yksi voiton avain tällä kertaa?

Kiitos taas Googol! Tämä tekee kisan seuraamisesta jännempää.

----------


## Googol

Pieni korjaus, eli Yates sai ensimmäisen kerran nuorten paidan bonuksen etapilta 18:

1.	5101	Helmez
2.	5000	Mansemankelin joukkue
3.	4844	maupa
4.	4840	Hokku
5.	4826	Tenbosse
6.	4581	Googol
7.	4565	Team Pink Dreamers
8.	4422	JandoA
9.	4417	Team Groupetto
10.	4326	pulmark
11.	4308	Salaliittoteoria
12.	4300	Team Kossu
13.	4251	Team JTu-TippuvaJuomapullo
14.	4180	Team Happo-Kriisipankki
15.	4178	Esa S
16.	4060	Squadra di ghiaccio
17.	4045	Team OK
18.	4038	Paolo
19.	3958	PK30
20.	3858	Cybbe
21.	3830	team tiger
22.	3813	Team Centerplace
23.	3465	mjjk
24.	3393	M. Rontti
25.	3295	TetedeCourse
26.	3206	ANDY&FRÄNCK
27.	2918	Velluz
28.	2222	Indurain

----------


## Helmez

Tulihan se voitto vihdoin, Gaviria oli kyllä hyvä valinta  :Hymy: 
Kiitos taas pelin järjestämisestä.

----------


## Cybbe

Parivaihtoa lisää niin pelistä tulisi hyvä. Nyt lukuisat keskeytykset pilasivat täysin pelini. Olisi loogista että 10 ajajan joukkueella olisi myös 10 vaihtoa ja näin tultaisiin varmaan täysillä joukkueilla maaliin. Kiitos pelistä!

----------


## Jabadabado

Hauskaa oli jälleen ja onnittelut voittajalle sekä isot kiitokset Googolille hienosta pelistä. Tällä kertaa oltiin aika mukavasti kärkikahinoissa mukana, vaikkei se aivan loppuun asti riittänytkään eikä sitä tavoiteltua voittoa tai podium-paikkaa vielä irronnut. Tourilla lähdetään sitten jälleen metsästämään sitä.

----------


## Frosty

Onnittelut menestyneille ja kiitos Googolille järjestelyistä jälleen kerran!

----------

